# Day 1 anyone want to be my buddie part 5......



## Suzie

New home

happy chatting and  to all


----------



## kellydallard

Sally,

Great new about the job     you deserve it hunny,onwards and upwards   

Kelly x


----------



## scratch

Morniong ladies

Hope you all had a smashibng weekend . i have been dreading this morning. i just dont like the thought of telling my dog breath of a boss that i am leaving. i know that sounds daft but i made my self ill yesterday with worry,So no bms there then. i ended up in bed (on my own) at 430pm and stayed there until this morning. dh tried so hard aswell. So if we get pg this month it will definately be by accident.
Sorry for the me me me post but i am just very worried about getting to work
catch you all later

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi all

Gosh don't weekends go far too bloody fast.

Sal hope its gone OK at work today - am thinking of you.

Hope everyone else doing OK - I have one of the worst af's I have ever had - I suppose this is a good sign since I ovulated this month?

spent most of weekend lying down eating chocolate.
(any excuse)

SarahXXXX


----------



## flowerpot

Great news Sal, good luck for today. sorry girls not around much, i need to focus on work a bit as I'm really behind and boss is starting to notice.  its cd14 today, still no +opk but having twinges as though ov is coming. will try and catch up in a bit xxxx


----------



## scratch

Good luck Kerry for tomorrow. 
Sorry if I havent managed to catch you but I have been hectic today. Her is something for you to look forward to when you have your littlwe bundle of joy  . DD managed to come home from school wearing the wrong glasses   she hadnt noticed she couldnt see anything until it was time for the tv. how dopey is that  Well you have all this to come.

Flower  hope your not to busy. My boss was dead grumpy when I told her I was leaving but hey who cares  

Kelly  How you doin hun??

Sarah  I know what you mean about having a bad af. My last was the worst i have known for years.

Cd 16 for me so I thuink i might as well give up on this month. i have had far to much going on to think about getting pg. so I am not that bothered. Now I have my new job i have something else to focus on.

Have a lovely night
Love sal x

Ps Flower did you get a new car


----------



## KerryB

Hi girls,

Weekend was fab...BF's 30th last Thursday was excellent, loads of cocktails and lovely food at TGI's. Had hair chopped off on Friday and got all our stuff ready to go to Brummyland on Sat. Wedding was fantastic, we all had such a wonderful day. Only think was by the time the night people arrived - including mine and BF's parents - we were absolutely blotto !! Oops ! I ended up in tears - family stuff - and blurted stuff out to BF about a family adoption I found out about last year, then we all carried on drinking! Had a stinking hangover yesterday, but survived! Spent the day in IKEA today finally buying wardrobes...clothes been on the floor for 8 MONTHS!!!!

Anyway....bit nervous about tomorrow but trying not to think about it too much. Yeah right!! I'm sure it will be fine.  I asked DH if he wanted to come in with me, and he was a bit "Um......not sure about that" I don't know if it was the thought of someone else being...down there... or just not wanting to be part of it! I was having the "husband down" thought! He he he  !! Will let you all know when I get back how it went.

Flower......Did you choose your new car honey  (couldn't find a car one!!)?? Hope you got it sorted. How are you? 

Sally....I take it you got the job  Fantastic news hun, well proud of you. So that means you won't lose you maternity etc? AND you don't have to work for DB anymore??   Bless DD and her glasses!

Kelly....How's you babe? What's happening? 

Sarah...Sorry Af's been nasty, sometimes it gets like that doesn't it. Hope you feel better  

Hello all you other lovely ladies....Got my PC back now so I canlog on at home and not have to wait for DH's laptop. Will post tomorrow when I get back.

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning all

Well its a good job I dont have a web cam cos even though I am at work I look and feel rough!  af fine now .......but I had one of those nights (don't happen often) where I was watching the clock.....yep by 5am I was pretty ****** off!  Dh has a stinking cold so I nearly killed him - bloody sniffing, sneezing and coughing.

Well thats enough moaning.........Sal your DD glasses story made me smile bless her.

Kerry sounds like you had a wild weekend!  I have not been like that for ages............

Have a good day all,

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

orrrr Sarah sorry you have been feeling so rubbish hun.  i'm fortunate in that clomid has made my AF a lot better, lighter and less painful (endo gives me horrendous AF pains).  Hope you get some sleep tonight. Zzzzzz 

Kerry, wow you've been a busy bee!! sounds like you're having a great time.  best of luck for today, thinking of you  

Sal, awww your DD is such a sweetie    bless her  

Kel, hows you hunny? 

Yes, got my car, i pick it up at the weekend. Very excited!!!  Few comments being made about my work load and getting behind, despite the fact they are dumping more and more on me    anyway, if i'm not around as much thats why.  

Well CD15 today, had BMS sat and last night. this morning got an almost + opk, just slightly lighter, so i think tonight/tomorrow would be + so should ov between tomorrow and Friday.  Will give dh a break tonight   as last night's should cover today and pounce tomorrow  

take care girlies xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi

Flower hope your DH rests tonight ready for BMS tomorrow! 

I have warned DH that we are doing loads of BMS every day from day 22 I ovulated at day 26 last month (don't even know If I will ovulate this month but will not get clomid till next cycle now anyway)  see what DH's results are next Thursday.......... 

I am feeling much better now was v tired earlier and will probably collapse into bed early.  DH phoned to say hes coming home from work early as hes v poorly - could i come home and look after him - cheeky monkey.  ( i don't think so!)

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Sarah


----------



## scratch

Hi everyone

Hope your all ok


Flower  Dont let them give you too much work or else   

Kerry  Hope your ok hun  And everything went fine 

Kelly  How are you chicken??

Sarah  Listen to your dh, he sounds just like mine. My dh has had a cold this week and anyone would think he was at deaths door  

Well i have given up on this month. I think i ov'd on Saturday and we did manage bms but it has been a total right off since then. what with me stressing with my job and dh with his life threatening cold  i jusst think I will forget about it and concentrate on my new job and my sign laungage course.
I am going to pamper him with a nice bath with candles and a beer and his fav tea. Sausage egg chips and beans. heart attack on a plate  
Have a lovely evening

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Ok Sal you made me feel guilty cos you are pampering ur DH

I am off home to look after mine............   he would love heart attack on a plate but he's no getting it!  he did phone me earlier and ask if I could buy ingrediants to make a vindaloo!  To burn his cold away   ummmmm NO.

Might run him a bath thou keep him sweet for when its BMS time.  

Have a good evening everyone,

and plenty of   if you can.


SarahXXXXX


----------



## wiggi

i no this sounds silly but watsa buddy


----------



## KerryB

I'm back!! feeling a litle crampy but otherwise I think I was one of the lucky ones! And...tubes are clear! Yay  . Well, she said there didn't seem to be anything obstructing. I'm assuming they will send the X-ray's to my Cons & GP. Going to book an appointment with GP next week to disucuss and get my new prescription for   pills, and to get DH's   results too.

Flower...Hope you haven't worked too hard babe, otherwise like Sal said we'll   them!!  

Sally....Have a nice evening pampering DH...mine'll be lucky if he gets any tea! In one of those can't be bothered moods. Not going to college as I didn't have time to buy more fabric, and truth be told...I just can't be  !! God luck with your course hun.

Kelly....You ok honeypie? What's happening with you?

Sarah...Poor DH...bet he's on deaths door with his man-cold!   And I don't blame you for not getting the vindaloo stuf!!

Wiggi...   . A "Buddy" is someone following the same cycle as you. One month Kelly, Sally, Flower and I were all pretty much on the cycle give or take a day hence the thread.  Sally started it and we've kept going since. 

Off to take a shower and put my PJ's on...just fels likeon of those evenings!

Love y'all
xxxx


----------



## scratch

Morning morning morning

dont ask me why but i have woken up in a really good mood. It probably wont last but hey make the most of it i say   

Kerry  I am so chiffed everything was ok.  Now they can really get to work on getting you duffed (as dh would say)

Flower  Try not to stress at work huney!! it is no good for  And your still in your ok period.

Kelly  Hows you babe??

Sarah  Hope dh is feeling better. Mine thought I had been shoping or crashed the car. i am never very nice to him except when i want his  

Wiggi  Just thought I would say hi in case your reading  

Have a great day girls and dont work to hard. Only 2 more sleeps until weekend yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

morning girlies     

Sal - glad you are in a good mood hun! don't let the [email protected]@ds get you down  
Did it have something to do with pampering your dh last night    If you had BMS on sat when you think you ov you could still be ok hun

Kerry - I am so pleased for you. great news  

Sarah, Wiggy, Dre    Wiggy, this started ages ago, sal, kelly, kerry and I were all cycling at the same time (started the pills the same day give or take a day) and we just chatted through our cycle and its sort of stuck.  

Well girls, CD 16, and i feel like poo today.  Had a bit of a tiff with dh last night, he didnt do anything really but I just went on one, didn't sleep well, sat on the loo for an hour in the middle of the night    and was so ratty!  Needless to say totally buggered today in work.  Then this morning got a +opk!  Timing or what!!!  It must be my ovulation hormones or something because at this time of the month every month I turn into an emotional wreck.  Anyway, had    Sat, Mon and will do tonight. should be ok eh?!

loads of love xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning All

Kerry - thats good news am pleased for you!  

Sally - Glad you are in a good mood - make sure it lasts - you cheered me up by saying 2 more sleeps till weekend or hump day as DH calls it  as once you are over the hump the weekend is closer (I always thought he was being rude but thats me and my dirty mind) 

Flower - Why is everyone always falling out when ov? I can't wait to get a +OPK EVER!  Before I went to docs I spent 3 months testing every day and never getting one.  I am going to try this month even thou I won't be on Clomid yet.  Do I start Clomid on Day 1 of next cycle?

I am  hating work today - everyone is really miserable and not talking and I feel like packing up my bag and going home.  DH is skiving (not like him at all)  so will try and pop home to see him at lunch time - make him a lemsip or something.

I slept OK last night apart from Bow (our kitten purring really loud in my face at 3.30am) naughty thing! 

Take Care all and have a good day - R u sure you don't mind me joining you?  You seem to have been mates for years......and I am not even a proper clomid girl yet...........

XXXXX


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower forgot to say hope you feel better soon - must be ov hormones making you


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Kerry-fab news on the HSG results,Im so glad it didnt hurt  atleat you can get going again now  

Sally-ok can I have some of your energy please  

Flower-sorry to hear you had a pants night,and fab news on the pos opk   get busy  

Hello to all the newbies-I am an ex loopy pill girl but never totally ledt this board  so I just pop in from time to time to check on my buddies 

Well still no HSG results and I think AF is on her way (10 days early) think it could have been due to the HSG!! So I am calling the hospital again today to beg for the results so I can crack on with my last IUI on the NHS.Then if that fails we are going private for IVF or ICSI and I will also be donating my eggs   we have got an open morning at our local private clinic so I am looking forward to that,just feel like I have been in Limbo lately with having a mini break  ho hum

Miss ya all loads

Kelly x


----------



## scratch

Hiya

flower  Hope your not to busy!1

Kerry  Hoe you doing sweetie?

Kelly  nice to hear your ok.

Sarah  you chat along with us if you can keep up. We cant half gas  

Well Horrid boss is out today so i am having quite a good day. Bms last night just in the hope that we have managed it this month, but for some reason i just dont feel quite so desperate this month. Maybe because the pressure is off and i dont have to worry to much.
And i know what you mean about arguing when ov is about. i always row with dh it doesnt take much as i am usually grumpy anyway  

Flower  Just a thought have you looked at the manhcester uni website lately. There are loads of jobs on there. You might just find something like i did and be able to move interally and not loose any benefits. 

Catch you all later

Love and hugs
Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Will try my best to keep up with you ! DH will laugh when he knows I have said that - he said I could talk for england - and he is going to ban me using the phone   I am not that bad.  Think I might confiscate his play station!!!!


I love him really -  

S


----------



## flowerpot

Sal - i've got the hospital website with being based over here rather than the uni intranet. can you get them if you just go on the normal uni website?


----------



## scratch

Flower  the link is  www.man.ac.uk/news/vacancies Try that and see if youi can get them. Let me know if you cant and i will send you my uni password to access the internal site.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks hunny


----------



## scratch

I hope we are all ok. I have just got soaked picking dd up from school. the bottom of my jeans are soaking wet.
But I have had a constructive day. i have arranged to have my cervical erosion cauterised( i think that is how it is spelt) and sorry for tmi. But it can mean that it is harder to get pg if you have one. Apparently it makes a mucus that likes eating sperm. So with a little luck this might do the trick. i thought i better get all my medical stuff done before i leave the hospital. So i wont have to wait for a referal the cons has just fitted me in. he is lovely 

Sarah  you made me   when you said about confiscating the play station . My dh is mad opn fantasy football so i have to get on here in the afternoon before he comes home or i would have no chance.

Kerry  I hope you have got your feet up lady. Or else   

Kelly    

Well I am off to make some tea for dh. Jambalaya tonight a little less heart attack than last night. A bit of spice might hjust get him in the mood. You never know the little eggies might just be hanging around.
Enjoy your evening especuially you flower  

Love Sal x


----------



## scratch

Good Morning my luvvies

1 more sleep yipeeeeeeeeeeeee and the cow bioss isnt in tomrorrow double yipeeeeeeee

flower  You will never guess what i dreamt about last night. I dreamt that i logged onto here and read your posting telling us all you had got a bfp!! Hows that for a good omen  Either that or i shouldnt eat cheese before bed . Did you get onto the uni website? Any luck??

Kerry    Hopwe your feeling ok and enjoying your hols  

sarah  Hope dh is feeling better and you have a nicer day at work. We are over the hump now so to speak so it is all down hill from here.

Kelly    How are you chick?? Ok i hope. oli still ok? DD has a better social life than me with all her parites and stuff.   

I have got dd dance class this afternoon witch always makes me smile( she is totally hopeless coz she is really tall with massive feet) arent i terrible!!! But it is always good to watch. there is a few other girlsdwho are even worse!!!! But they all have fun and thats all that counts. i wont hold my breath for her getting into the Royal ballet put it that way  

Have a lovely day

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning All

Sal - DH has gone back to work! YIPEE !  He was still made to sleep in the spare room last night cos I couldn't stand his coughing, sneezing etc.

Hope DD's dance class goes OK - I was never any good at stuff like that either but as long as she enjoys it!

Can't wait until Friday!  I have realised its 5 years today since DH proposed to me when I was at Uni in Cardiff! (I wonder if he has remembered) as if  

Right off to work I go....................... 


Sarah
XXXXX


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls  

Wow Sal, your dream sounds fab!!  lets hope its an omen and not the cheese    Good on ya getting all your "bits" seen to before you leave. like your style    Haven't looked on the uni site yet sorry hun but have made a note of it thanks.  

Kel, any developments? hope you're ok sweetie  

Sarah, hope work is ok, dont work too hard if you can help it    Remind me where you are in your cycle?

Kerry, hope you are enjoying your time off work.  shame about the weather   but hope you're getting lots of R&R  

Well girls, CD17 today, got another +opk this morning, I usually ov around 17/18.  Got   in last night so thats been every other day since sat.  Please   swim and find that eggy!!!  I'm off work tomorrow yippee picking up my new car and having a meal out with dh.  Oh, last night got a bunch of flowers and a box of chocolates off dh. bless. yummy!!

Catch ya later girls xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Hi lovelies,

Just nipping on before I start my "must clear all the crap" cleaning spree! I'm still in PJ's and feeling v. naughty! DH has gone to London to pick up his new company car. He could have waited till we're back from hol, but he's been waiting for it for 2 months so he's well excited! Anyway, keeps him out of my hair for the day. You know when you have loads of plans to do stuff and then just can't be arsed...I've sat and watched 3 episodes of Sex & The City this morning and only just moved of the chair! Oh well, meant to be relaxing. Booked a night away next week, it's our 4th wedding anniversary next Thursday so we are going to the lakes on Wednesday and staying in this lovely boutique hotel. Should be a good, and last non-Clomid BMS will be underway by then  

Flower...Good luck with the job hunting hun.  DH and I had a huge talk the other night about me not getting maternity pay and we've decided I need to a) speak to DBB and find out if I will get anything, and b) look for a new job. Hate job hunting, but I guess I can have a look around. Sorry you've been feeling off colour, I guess its all those hormones releasing that little egg. I really, really hope this is your month honey  

Sally....I feel like you did yesterday, all happy today. Must be in the northern air!! Hope your OK hun. When do you start your new job?

Kelly....Hi sweetie, you OK? Any news on your HSG results and IUI?

Sarah....Your in the right place for talking, some days even we can't keep up with each other! He he he

Hi everyone else. Miss you all. Will try and log on later....if I get all my jobs done.
Apologies for spelling, dyslexic fingers today!!

xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

I have got an appointment for my HSG results in Nov,still a bit narked off though as it may mean I miss the chance of having IUI this time,but we will have to wait and see,I am panicking abit thinking it's gonna be bad news.

Can you guys remember when I got my 2 male bunnies a while ago? well 1 of them is not male and guess what she is up the rabbit duff, now the ******* rabbits are getting pg htere is no hope for me    anyone want a baby bunnie??dont know anything about it so I keep checking the hutch for little wrinklies ,bit exciting really.

Kerry-I love sex and the city-I just finished the whole lot the other week ,I have had them on rental from amazon and was gutted when it fininshed-your morning sounds lovely-can I come and lounge aroung too?? I am good at clearing clutter  

Sally-I know what you mean about the parties!! Oli has got 3 in one weekend and he wants to go to all of them  costs me a fortune!!

Flower-how the devil are you lately?

Well I have got gym later,I am having a plan made up for me,so when she asks what my aim is I will just say " do you see me standing infront of you??well its everything from my neck to my ankles "

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot

Kelly    I said something similiar when they did my plan for me.  what bit do you want to loose or tone up.  "all of it" !!!  

What date is your appt, early or end of nov?  I can understand your frustration hunny its a real bind.  if its early nov just think that the 1st is only just over 2 weeks away    Don't panic about it being bad news.  in my opinion they are just [email protected]@dy gormless.  I was told the worst possible news that both my tubes were blocked, and they told me there and then.  (thankfully they weren't once I had a lap phew) so it isn't routine that they would send for you afterwards when its bad news, clearly they didn't count with me 

Kerry - can I come around to yours please?  sounds wonderful 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Girls

Am trying not to work too hard but sadly everything seems to be going wrong today.  

Kerry - I am trying to keep up with you just about managing - you do chat rather a lot (even for a chatterbox like me)  

Kelly - Good luck at the gym - I hate the places - DH has some gym equipment in the garage and I sometimes go on the treadmill - don't think it works if you eat doughnuts while exercising!  

Flower - Am on CD 8 and last Cycle was a 38 day (quite short for me and I ovulated around day 26!) do u think I should use OPK this month or wait till I start Clomid?  If I have only ovulated once since April is it likely I will ovulate this cycle??  HELP! 

Right have a good evening everyone.............Tomorrow is Friday (Flower today is Friday 4 u thou cos you r off 2morrow) and some peeps are on holidays lucky beggars............ENJOY.



SarahXXXX


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah, you could try using them if you wanted to just see but maybe waiting for the clomid would be better so you can then get a full picture of whats going on.  I use them from time to time, sometimes its a faff, but like this month I've used them as I really wanted to know what was going on with being on the higher dose.  I've had a +opk for 2 days running now so exhausted  

Have a great weekend girls!


----------



## kellydallard

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm DONUTS 

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot

Mmmmmmmmmmm the Homer in me is coming out!


----------



## sarahstewart

Think I might use them this month - just feel like it even though its probably unlikely I will O 2 months in a row.

What CD shall I test from do u reckon     

Flower - R u going to have more   tonight ?   If u do good luck for   finding ur egg 


Kelly - have you ever had Krispy Kreme Doughnuts?  I tried them in USA last year - better than sex ! oopps don't tell DH!    

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

hi Sarah

if your last cycle was 38 days and you are never earlier than that, count 14 days back which gives you day 24, so i'd start testing about CD20?  I have a 32 day cycle and get a +opk day 16/17 and ov around 17/18.  

Will try for   tonight but not pressuring ourselves as long as weve done every other day which we have.  but dh did say this morning are we having another early night


----------



## sarahstewart

Thanks Flower

Will do that and keep you informed that means start testing on 27th?  I got my days mixed up today is CD 6 (1st proper day of af was the 8th) although had spotting on 6th & 7th.

Have booked a night away on 29th October - wouldn't it be nice if I got an +OPK then?

Sarah


----------



## scratch

Good ~morning


i know most of you are off skiving today!!!! Flower and Kerry you know who you are   Have a lovely day. And flower enjoy your new car 

Hope everyone else is ok. I am totally knackered. The fire alarm was going off when i got to work so you can tuse the lifts. So I had to walk up 13 flights of stairs. i think I need oxygen now  

Enjoy today as it is FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Sally

Think its just you and me today    I am so looking forward to getting home tonight and putting my feet up (no chores tonight!)  

In fact I might get my PJ's on as soon as I get home!  How sad is that?

Have a good day at work and don't do too much!  Flower enjoy ur car (don't drive too fast!) Everyone else - have a good weekend.

Sarah


----------



## scratch

hiya Sarah

You have a good day too. and there is nothing wrong with getting into pjs early.i love it. Dh is working nights on Saturday and i can twait to egt into my pjs order a curry and settle in front of the x factor. How sad is that. But i will have to tire dd out first or i wont get any peace .

Kelly  Hun if your about   and i hope your ok  

The dragon boss is off today so i can mooch about on here and not work to much

Love Sal x


----------



## kellydallard

Well hhheeellloooo,

My gym session was fab!!The lady who did my programme was lovely,she asked what my main reason for loosing weight was and I said so we can have another child and her face lit up,we got talking and she is like my double(but thinner) she is having the same probs,going to the same clinic,same tx and has also been trying for 3 yrs  so I gave her this web address and she said she would come on  

My sis is taking me out tonight for an early b'day treat   pictures and dinner    and we have got our open day at the private clinic on sunday so me and dh are looking forward to that. I am counting down the days till I get my HSG results (20 days left).

Hope you all have a lovely w/e   

Sarah-I havent tried krispy cream but I want to  I think you can get them over here  spooky though after talking about donuts yesterday,dh has bought some,so being as I have been sssooo good I am gonna scoff one!!!

Kelly x


----------



## DRE

hiya girls 

Im about too -  although not at work - im going into hospital this afternoon (12.00)to have a cyst removed from my chest (really forward to that not!!!!) still has to be done - ive rang to check that local anaesthetic is ok during the 2ww - and apparently its ok so here we go - hopefully I wont be in too long and me and dh can have a chill out this afternoon (maybe a meal and pub) off to London this weekend to visit friends - so really looking forward to that, I love getting away on weekends.

Im geting dh to come ot the gym with me starting this week - he mountainbikes at the weekend but still needs to get rid of beer belly!!!!
Kelly enjoy your birthday treat -   and i hope sunday is really informative for you both.

Sarah enjoy your chill out and pj's (i love doin that too!!)

Sally - dont work too hard remember its friday!!!

Flower i know you not about but enjoy the car!!!

Ill let you know how I get on later  

take care girls

DRE
xx


----------



## scratch

Good luck Dre and enjoy the rest of your day. Get dh to spoil you  

Kelly  Hiya hun nice to see your about  

SArah  I hope your not working to hard.

Boss is still out so i have checked everything we can do next week. Me,dh and dd are off to the inlaws in norwich next week for a few days so i wanted to see what was on and what we can get upto. i might aswell do it here while the cow isnt in    
And the good thing about going away next week means the 2ww will go quickly i am due for testing on Sunday and we will be making our way home then so something to take my mind off it  

i have just been really naughty and had a bacon butty from the staff canteen yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm but i did do the stairs this morning so i am not that bad.

chat soon

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi All

YES I am still mooching around on here (naughty aren't I?) Rest assured Sal that I am NOT working too hard. 

Mmmm CURRY Sal what a fab idea! (cept I live miles out in the bloody country so no deliveries here)    DH might have to stop by for one on his way home!

DRE - Good luck today - and have a fab weekend away!  

Kelly - Hope you enjoyed ur     There is website for Krispy Kreme is Krispykreme.co.uk (sad aren't I?)  I think you can only get them in London though.  Where do you lot live ??  

Well I am going to make a nice cup of tea and finish my VAT return - then I will be back here I am sure!

Sarah - PS Do you like my pic of Bow our kitten?


----------



## scratch

Hi Sarah
Your kitten is so cute. My little girl is itching for a pet but the most she can have is a hamster for xmas. My mum and dad have a big daft boxer dog so she has him but she would love a kitten.
i am at home now finished for the weekend. My cow of a boss decided to come in just as i was looking for a wedding dress on the internet.  She can really pick her moments 

Hope your all having a good day

Love Sal x


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,


Just thought I would pop on to tell you Tommysmummy thinks she has got a bfp,she is re testing tomorrow        im sure some of my old clomid buddies remember her so I just wanted to let you know

Kelly x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi

Sal - U lucky thing I am still at work - not long now thou.

Kelly - Just saw Toms Mummy thought she had a bfp on another thread - Would be nice to see someone get a bfp.  Not been many recently.

Have a good weekend all,

Sal DD would love a kitten - you should get her one - Bow is so cute think hes been sent to us to get us in training for a baby!  He sleeps in our room every night and does not go back down stairs until we do!  I have to get up at 6am on a weekend to take him to his litter tray feed him then he comes back into bed with us!

XXXXXXXXXX

I will be  all night tonight...........have a good weekend - whatever you get up to.


----------



## scratch

have a wopnderful weekend everyone whatever your upto.

Kelly  enjoy your birthday treat. You deserve it huney   

flower    Try not  to get a speeding ticket in your new car    

Sarah  Enjoy the telly tonight. I will be doing the same. Feet up in dhs hands fruit and nut by my side and the remote. Bliss!!!!

Catch you later

Love Sal x


----------



## kellydallard

Morning,

Had a lovely night thanks.

Upset this morning though,got a letter from the hospital,just thought is was gonna confirm my appointment for my hsg results,it does but it also says my right tube is blocked   got to wait till I go to see whats next,dont know what to think

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Kelly 

I have blocked right tube as well. It doesn't mean 'never' just a little more 'work' required.  Keep positive and don't assume the worst. As long as you have one tube working you can get the egg to the sperm (and vice versa).

Take care
Debs


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi All

Hope you are all OK

kelly sending you big hugs - not the kind of news you want to hear is it?


I am now sending DH out for a curry - so will be back in tomorrow.

Take Care

Sarah


----------



## scratch

Morning

Oh Kelly    I am so sorry it wasnt the news you wanted. Bui tlike Debbyuk says you still have one and that may be all you need. Did you have and trouble having oli? YOu might of always had a blocked tube and if you managed it once who knows!!!

Flower    How was the new car ??

Kerry  If your about hope your enjoying your hols. i ionly have 2 more sleeps then it is off to norfolk for 4 days. i cant wait.   

Sarah  good curry was it

Well cd 22 for me and    is well underway.i have decided not to take at trst away with me and just try and wait until i get back. To be honest I would be gobsmacked if it had worked this month. 
You all have a nice day at work and  sitting on your bum( Kerry you know who you are  ) and Kelly take it easy hun and try not to stress 

Love Sal x


----------



## baby maggie

Hi back again Day 2 of Clomid 

How is everyone? and where are we all this month? x


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

Oh Kelly, i'm so sorry you didnt get the news you wanted hun   but I see on here all the time that one clear tube is enough.  how you feeling? when is your birthday?

Sarah - hows you hun?  

Kerry - you off this week too? i can't remember if it was one or two weeks you had off  

Dre - hope the cystectomy went ok do let us know  

Sal - how are you? fingers and toes crossed for testing day      

Natalie - good luck this month  

I had a fab weekend and car is great! I am driving SO careful, not like me at all      CD 21 today so in the   but I don't have AF till CD 32/33 so I've got just under 2 weeks to go.  Not feeling positive but thats not a bad thing. Certainly had enough BMS, especially before ovulation which is good as the   should be waiting for the egg that way!  will have my bloods check this thurs/fri so fingers crossed the higher dose is working 

xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning All

Just a flying visit as boss demanding some figures from me for a last minute meeting (how inconsiderate is that?  )

Hope you all had a good weekend.  Sal my curry was delicious! YUMMY.

DRE - Hope everything went OK ?

Good luck to all the the 2WW - I am on CD 10 today and have docs appointment on Thursday so will find out DH's results........He is really worried (but pretends he is OK).

I am hopeful that I might O this month so BMS starting on day 20  is that right? (last cycle was 38 days) so have told DH to get some rest and am feeding him spinach to keep his strength up.  

Sorry If I have missed anyone - HELLO ALL!  Natalie not sure if we have met or not? I have barged in here and joined the  .

I also have a confession I had a few   on Saturday night - is that OK?

Back on the straight and narrow now !

Take Care All

Flower - keep driving carefully!  



Sarah


----------



## scratch

Hiya

the big bad boss has gone to the printers so i thought i would nip on and say  . you all sound ok so that is good.

Flower  The safe driving wont last!!! Back to being a woman by the end of the week   

Kelly  Hope your ok hun and not worrying to much!!! 

Sarah  Hope you didnt get into trouble for skiving when the boss wants figures. Dont they understand the need to chat  

dre    How was the little op? Not to sore I hope  

Natalie  Good luck hun lets hope its your month 

well Cd22 for me so i am on total knicker watch  i hate this part  But dh mentioned how big my (.)(.) were so that might be a good sign. i had written this month off but now i am getting my hopes up again. You all know what it is like but i was trying so hard not to think about it and now i can t think of anything else. apart from the mountain of ironing waiting for me when i get home 

Good luck everyone and lets have some bfp for xmas

     

Love Sal x


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya ,

Just a quick one. I am not too bad today,it was just a shock,think it feels like there is more against us now what with dh sperm being ****e as well. On a good note we had an open morning at our local private clinic,so we are happy to get the ball rolling there v.soon

Thanks all for your support,big hugs  

Kelly x


----------



## DRE

Kelly - Im sure you will be fine    big hugs to you!

the little op went fine thanks girls - got a nice scar and 3 stitches to be removed on Monday - ouch

Glad your enjoying yor car Flower

Good luck for this month Nat  

CD25 for me today - so on knickerwatch with you Sally!! not feeling at all positive this month, already having twinges

Sarah I also had a few glasses on the weekend - so will try to be extra good this week - until af turns up then ill hit the wine!!! YUMMY

good luck to us all on the 2WW

DRE
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Girls

Just a quick one whilst eating my lunch!

Dre glad ur op went well!  Good luck with 2WW   

Kelly - glad u are feeling better  

Sally - hope u are not working too hard - when do you finish work to go away?

Right I am off now to buy some pork chops for tea (now I really am homer simpson)

Good luck to you all in the  


   

Sarah


----------



## scratch

Hi my lovlies

i hope you are all well. just thought i would pop on coz the dragon boss has gone out again!!

I cant wait for half one tomorrow then i dont have to come in this dump until Tuesday next week  yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
And I get dh waiting on me and dd hand and foot 

Still in the 2ww and everything seems fine. i am doing really well at not analzing everything this month becuase i have already wrote it off. but hey it aint over until the fat lady sings

dont work to hard

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

oooh lucky you sal being off till tuesday. fab!   glad you are handling the 2ww ok. 

Dre - glad the cystectomy went ok hun and Kelly that you are feeling a little happier  



CD20 and apart from peeing all night and sore nipples not noticed anything different yet. But am NOT symptoms watching, honest!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya All

Sal - I am soooo jealous that you are off work!  Hope you have a fab time - ENJOY!  .

Flower - how are you?   are watching you!  Good luck both of you and anyone else in the  

Take Care

I am off to eat my lunch - see you laters

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Hi lovelies,

Sorry I've not been about, I am off this week as well. finally finished our bedroom after 9 months of no wardrobes! Yey!

Anyway, not logged don as Dh's old work caught up with the fact theywere sill paying for Broadband and had is disconnected! Boo hoo! So just at my mum's and can't stay long, got new=ew wardrobes to fill! He he he

Haven't had time to read posts today but will catch up soon. I did see your post though Kel an I'm sorry about your HSG results. But its not hopeless babe, they can probably clear it quite easily. And you know you can get PG as you have gorgeous Oli. Keep smiling. When is you birthday too. Have I missed it?? Four week Friday till my big 30!! Yikes, better start behaving myself.

Flower...hope you OK honey. enjoying your new car??

sally...Hope your OK too hun.

Sarah...Hi, how's it going?

Deb, Nat, Susie et al...thinking about you all

Missed you all loads. will log on again at weekend.

lots of love
xxxx


----------



## baby maggie

Kerry my fellow scorpion!!!!
My 30th on 10th November. 
Enjoy your wardrobes


----------



## kellydallard

I am a scorpio too,check out my ticker,cant believe I actually did one    

Big hugs to all of you                  

Kelly x


----------



## sarahstewart

Gosh

Has this website been taken over by scorpio's?

Hope you are all OK - Have a good day and those of you not working - DON'T DO TOO MUCH!  

Sarah


----------



## kellydallard

Watch it Sarah,

I am a real witch born on Halloween      

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot

i'm not a scorpio so were safe there!!!  

Kerry, lovely to hear from you hun, enjoy the rest of your week.  How is everyone?  I'm fine thanks, nothing new to report!!  Might be booking to go to the Caribean in april next year for a family wedding, been unsure whether to commit to it or not so just going to say yes and pay a deposit and then we won't lose too much if i can't go.  I'd have to get pregnant now really to mean that I couldnt fly. we can't put our lives on hold can we ladies?   xxx


----------



## DRE

morning all!!!

Flower - similar situation to you - my BIL is getting married in Cyprus next August - people are starting to wonder why we havent booked yet - Im thinking I could have a baby by then - or be heavily pregnant and it will be boiling!!!!!!!!! think if nothing has happened by then I will book a last minute deal

How is everyone - its pouring here in wales this morning its as dark as nifht time out there!!!

CD27 for me today - not even a twinge since Monday - weird!!!!!

DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart

Kelly - I am very   now!  Not long until ur birthday then.  

Dre - Good luck - Do you test 2morrow?  

Dre & Flower - I have spent the last 2 years trying to put off hols as 'what if I get pregnant'  HA HA - Like DH says if it ever happens we will just cancel - we would be so   that would wouldn't care if we lostb all the money!

Life has to go on........... 

Good luck DRE I am praying you get a  

Kelly - I am a very romantic lady cos I was born on Valentines Day ( I am not a scary witch like u!!)




Sarah


----------



## DRE

Hi Sarah

Im not going to test - my last cycle was 33 days - so Im gonna hold off until after that if Af doesnt arrive

DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart

Good Luck anyway - keep us informed!  



Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

you ok Sal?


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Hi All

Well still overworked and underpaid. DH suggested we go away on jollies in march - did the whole "how far along would I be" routine in my head, then realised its unlikely to happen this year and I might as well book the [email protected]@dy thing and have something definate to look forward to. fed up of putting life on hold for a baby that may or may not exist by then. 
(sorry rant over)

Feeling very sorry for myself. this AF has been horrid - feel like someone is pulling my insides out with a crochet hook and (TMI) I'm flooding.  Does anyone else have horrid periods on Clomid? I've always had heavy periods but this is ridiculus  

Anyway hope everyone is ok and that the witch is too busy with me to catch the rest of you.

TTFN
debs


----------



## flowerpot

Debs, I'm just like you, calculating my dates as to whether we can book for april/may.  crazy isnt it.  

sorry you are flooding hun, i was like that pre-clomid really painful and heavy, thankfully it has helped a lot xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning All

I know most of you not here - but in case you pop in over the weekend.  HELLO!  Hope you all have a fab weekend!

Any news or gossip?    to anyone in the 2WW and no  this weekend with DH's.  (bossy boots I am today)  I am staying in tonight   and tomorrow we are going for a lovely greek meal with friends.  

DH had his results and has low motility (hes depressed)   but managed to make light of it by sending an email to me addressed to 'eggbound' from 'jaffa' - Cheeky monkey -   but at least hes having a joke about it - cos if you don't laugh you  will cry!  Anywayhave my prescription for clomid so will be   soon!  GP refering us to consultant too.

C u all laters,

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

hiya chuck

yeah Sal and Kerry sciving today the little monkeys!!  

Sorry to hear about the SA results but like i said on the other message, its good you are still sounding upbeat and positive. thats the way.  You have to stay strong.  does he take any supplements at all?  I have heard of things helping, and my dh takes them even though his SA was fine.  He has Vit C, zinc, flaxseed oil and Wellman.  you should be able to find info on the "prenatal care" board.  Enjoy your weekend!  Were out for a curry tomorrow night  yummy.  off to gym tonight then home for a nice meal and  with dh.  

Just had my bloods taken so  the higher dose has made me ovulate.  AF due a week today, feeling normal pre-AF, peeing loads, tired and having post-sex aches which I always get about a week before. so not too hopeful.

If we don't talk later have a fantastic weekend!!!      

xxxxx


----------



## DRE

Hello Girls 

Look Im a charter Member now!!! - how do I get the new smileys etc

mmmmmmmm Curry sounds nice Flower - I have a hangover today - AF got me yesterday so me and DH went out for a meal and had loads of red wine!!!

Good Luck for your blood test results  

Sarah - good that DH is making light of it - Im sure everything will be fine - My DH's first test was low - the sample went cold on the way to hospital - he has to retest this month - bless!!

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot

Dre - if you go to the main index page of forums, you should have access to charter members page now, it will give you the new smilies  xxx


----------



## DRE

Nice one!!

Thanks Flower

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## DRE

I love them!!

I should really be doing some work - but ITS FRIDAY - roll on 4.30pm I cant wait to get out of here today

DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Flower & Dre

 I love them too!

Dre Sorry the    got you but glad u had a good night out with DH .
I finish at 4.30 too and can't wait.

Flower - good to see u are still hanging around!  See you in a bit.........


----------



## flowerpot

me neither, i finish at 4. can't wait to get of here and start the weekend!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower / Dre

I am having an early night with DH have bought junk food to eat in bed and watch films.  Its   here so should be fun!   Anyway might be his last binge as I am putting him on healthy diet from next week.


----------



## flowerpot

sounds like a perfect night to me hun!  bliss! 

 you go girl! xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower

Well why not!  

Where about's are you in UK hun?  Is it   with you?  Its bloody windy here too.......


----------



## DRE

Sarah sounds perfect

Flower your weekend sounds lovely too


 for me tonight - gonna get some nice food and bottle of wine and cuddle up to my 2 dogs (DH in pub as its friday)

Its really windy and rainy here in Cardiff too - I quite like it though its cosy!
DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart

Dre

I like it once I am inside and snuggled up.........  

Ohhhh Cardiff where abouts you live?  I used to go to Uni in Cardiff and we sometimes pop down to do shopping there.  

Sarah


----------



## DRE

Hi Sarah

I work in Cardiff Bay -County Hall -Council Offices - I actually live in Caerphilly (its so much greener!!)  

Where do you live now?


----------



## sarahstewart

The Forest of Dean (not far from Wales - about 3 miles!)

Cardiff Bay has changed a lot recently hasn't it?


Sarah


----------



## DRE

I love the Forest of Dean  

Yep the Bay has changed loads - its much better now -when I first started here there was nothing to do at lunchtime - now theres plenty of choice - lovely in the summer too for lunchtime 

Not so great in this weather tho!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

I love the Forest of Dean too  

DH was not keen on moving here but has adapted well to rural life!  

Have a good weekend - I think I should try and do some work before 4.30!  Have a good weekend.

Sarah


----------



## DRE

Sarah/Flower

Have a Great Weekend - Sarah enjoy your 

Flower - enjoy your 

Boss Woman has just said we can go at 3.30 instead as its such a lousy day (and shes demob happy cos shes on Holiday next week - yeah!!)

'speak' to you later

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot

excellent news Dre! wish my DB said the same thing!!

have a great weekend girlies, speak next week xxxxx


----------



## scratch

Hi everyone
I hope your  all ok. I have just got back from the in laws and I am totally knackered. they live in Norfolk so it is a 5 hour drive. Not much fun with a bored 4 year old. And to make matters worse i have a stinkling cold and the    got me today aswell. The only consolation is that I am bang on 28 days again so at least my cycle is right.

How are you all doing?? Any good news yet?

Catch up later when your all around

Love SAl x


----------



## Suzie

sal you came my way then!!!  good old tractor country   

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi

Sal - Sorry the   got you - if I was you I would have a big glass of wine and put ur feet up.  Have missed you this week  

Don't know if you have seen but 0604 had a BFP today so that gives us hope doesn't it?  Got DH's results and he has low motility but good new is I start the   pills next cycle.  Am on CD 16 today and last cycle was 38 days so had some   just in case earlier!  Have a night away planned next Saturday just to get away and relax.

Speak to you tomorrow and everyone else...........XXXXXX Take Care

Sarah


----------



## scratch

Morning Ladies

It is great to be back. I didnt realise how much I enjoy chatting to you lot until i was away  But it was lovely to spenmd some time with dh and dd in the country. it is really beutiful where the in laws live. 

Olive  where in Norfolk to do live? We were thinking about a move down there whilst we were away. everything is so much slower and friendlier than in Manchester.

Flower  How you doing hun?? You ust be near the end of the  . Good luck chick

Kerry  Are you back at work today?

Kelly  If your about  

Sarah  Good luck with the   pills. i should be starting mine either tomorrow of Wednesday. My af hasnt arrived properly yet so I have to wait.

Take care everyone and have a nice day. It is absolutely chucking it down in Manchester so i think a day of watching the tv and not doing very much is called for. i still have a rotten cold and now i have a beautiful cold sore just to make me feel better.

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

morning cycle buddies

Awww Sal, i'm so sorry AF got you hun   hope you are ok xxx

Just a quickie, i'm trying to get through all the posts quickly before DB comes in!!    Yes sal, AF due this thurs/fri.  will get my progesterone level back today so will come and tell you all later. 

 that the higher dose is working.

Catch you all later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hello me lovlies,

Just thought I would pop on and see how you all are

Sally-sorry af got you hunny !! hope your cold gets better  

Flower-did you get your new pap pap 

Sarah-Hope all the   does the trick    

Debs-where are youhow are you

Olive-you ok hun your v.quiet  


Big hello to kerry,natasha and anyone else I am daft enough to have forgotten.


No new from me,still waiting to go for my appointment with cons to discuss the problem with my tube   we have decided that we are gonna go with Care to donate eggs and have IVF/ICSI so we have started that ball rolling,just got to find some £££££ now  

Hope your all ok,miss ya

Kelly x
Well no news


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya All

How are you all?  Is it as   with you as it is here?  I felt like sticking my head under the pillow and going back to sleep at 6.30 this morning!

Have been busy at work today (for a change) so no time to   - so am having my lunch and typing this......

Sal - Are you glad to be back at work?    When I start my clomid do I take on day 1 first proper day of af and not spotting?  I can sometimes have a couple of days of spotting ......?  Nice to have you back by the way  

Flower - Good Luck   have everything crossed for you (except legs of course  )

Kelly - I hope   does the trick too have told DH its every other day from now until I say so!   Why does my DH have to snooze afterwards thou?  He can't even come home for a quicky and go out after - cos he complains he is tired.......I can see why his bloody sperm are lazy !  .  Sorry did not mean to rant at you Kelly - hope you are OK hun.


Kerry, Debs Olive & anyone else I have missed   - speak to you all later.

Sarah  

Isn't it good news 0604's BFP!


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Sarah
Yes, you need to wait till your first proper bleed and count that day as day one, ignore the spotting.

Kel - nice to see around hun

Kerry - are you back in work today? hope you're not too busy

the weather is crap. roll on summer

xxxx


----------



## scratch

Hiya

Well I have managed to do something constructive and I have done the food shopping and 4 loads of washing. That is the only thing with going away. all the washing when you get back. i am glad i took today off as I feel like poo!! Af is still messing me about. i had a little show yesterday and nothing since. So like an   i am I did a test htis morning and guess what   why oh why did I thinkl it would be anything else. Oh well heres to another month of ooopy pills and keeping everything except legs as sarah so rightly put it crossed.

Kelly  Great to hear from you hun! Are you enjoying having Oli around for the hols? DD is bored already and grandad has got her after today so god help him 

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - Thanks for the advice!  

Sal - You are not back at work then - but as good as with all that washing!  I love washing me.....(yep am a freak)  I love the satisfaction of seeing an empty clothes basket......

god help me when I get on the loopy pills as I already am  

HA HA

See You Later,


Sarah


----------



## scratch

when you get the loopy pills if your anything like me you will be cooking the clothes and washing the tea     i am a dizzy cow at the best of times but mix that with hormones and you really do get a mad cow  

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

I'm back!!!! Yippee!! Well yippee at gettting to talk you all, not yippee for being back at work - and it seems DB is worse than ever. I'm on the look out for something new now, before I get pg to try and get maternity as we worked out we can't afford for me not to.

Anyway..will try and do personals later, just wanted to show my face  .

Missed you all
xxxx

PS. Gp appointment tonight to get new prescription for   pills and DH's   results.


----------



## scratch

hiya Kerry

it is great to hear from you again. I hope you had a great holiday. I start my new job next monday and I cant wait. DB has been a real cow lately so i am really looking forward to getting away from the big fat smelly [email protected]!!! 

Love SAl x


----------



## flowerpot

Yay Kerry you're back!!   best of luck for dh SA results  

 at you Sal about mixing things up on the   pills. sounds about right!!    I would have tested too if I were you, the usual "maybe it isnt a proper period and I could still be pregnant" thought   will you be able to get on internet next week?


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi

Kerry - Good Luck for DH's SA Results - let us know how you get on.

Dh is well miffed I have put him on an organic diet no coffee and not too much beer (he is allowed a treat at weekends)  and I when I said could he have a cold shower before   he was !
I have just collected my Clomid from Chemist!  How exciting!   here I come!

Sal - Flower just made me worry will you not be on-line next week what with new job etc!  
I will miss you . 

See you later
Flower


----------



## scratch

i dont know if I will be able to get ionline next week but it shoudlnt be too bad if i cant. i have managed to find a job that pays more than my old one and i will be doing less hours yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. So i will be able to get on in the afternoons as i will only be doing 17.5 hours. I might even start using the aquatics centre before i come home. i am terrible really as we get a big discount but I only ever go swimming with dd. and then we just mess about. But I dont think loosing saome weight will do me any harm. As the consul keeps going on about bmi and all that [email protected]

Sal


----------



## scratch

Good morning luvvies

It is nearly Friday!! Only kidding anyone would think i hate my job ha ha.Only 4 more days working with DB and i cant wait. i m ust admit though I am not looking forward to this week with her. She was a cow with me last week so god knows what she will be like now. And just to make me feel better AF still hasnt arrived properly. She is teasing me the old hag 

Flower  ANy signs yet?     

Kerry  How you doing hun??

Kelly    Take it easy chick

Sarah  How are you this morning. Hope your not to busy at work

Well I dont know if I will be about later coz if the boss is about i will have to keep a low profile. But i will catch up when i get home. Roll on 130pm. Have a nice day everyone

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning

  Sal tomorrow is Hump day so it is nearly Friday !  
Hope DB is not too bad - take it easy and ignore her.

Flower -   Good luck - am praying for a BFP for you.  

Kelly & Kerry - 

and  to anyone I have forgotten.  Sorry no gossip only exciting thing I did last night was eat my dinner and watch eastenders - am looking forward to more phil and grant tonight!  YIPEE.

See you later for more  

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls  

Af due thurs/fri.  had a few twinges last night and this morning so she is probably on her way.  They are taking ages to report on my blood test, hopefully I can get it today.

 at Eastenders. great wasnt it hee hee!! I dont always watch it but couldnt miss the return of the mitchells  

Kerry, let us know how the GP appt go xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower

What is the next step for you?  U have been on Clomid for 8 months haven't you?  How long have you got left on the   pills?  (too many q's sorry)

Don't forget PJ's, tea and biccies 7.30pm tonight !  

 Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Hi girls,

Feeling particularly crap today. Sorry if I ramble. DH's results weren't good, infact a lot worse than last time. He was pretty gutted and feels he's let me down and only added more worry to the situation. He's going to do another one (I think he might be liking it a little too much!) just to see what happens. GP pretty much said it looks like it's going to be IVF for us. She is chasing my HSG results as she hasn't yet received them and will ring me when she has them to confirm everything is ok. Until then she doesn't want me to get my Clomid script, as if tubes are blocked there's not much point starting   pills again. She thinks we should go on the list ASAP, as the list at St Mary's, Manchester or Liverpool Hosp is 3 YEARS!!!! I'm absolutlely gutted. She said we could fund a couple of cycles in the mean time if thats what we want to do, but at £3000 a shot I'm not sure we could afford to. I really wasn't prepared for this.  After Cons app I knew it might be a consideration, but didn't think it would be so soon. Spoke to my mum this monring who got very upset, rang my dad (works away) who promptly rang me. I burst into tears (I always do when he talks to me about serious stuff!) and he tried to cheer me up. I feel like I'm being punished for something. I must have done something really bad in a previous life.

Sorry for the "Me" post, going to blub again so will come back later.

XXX


----------



## flowerpot

Oh Kerry you poor thing, I am sat here nearly   for you. what a dreadful shock    I don't know what to say.  

the only thing we have discussed if we had to raise money for private is to add the money to our morgage. we did it before for some house improvements and it doesnt increase the monthly payments that much.  

you poor love.  why not check over on the IVF boards, I'm sure I've read some of the girls say that they were told the waiting list for 2 or 3 years but they have been sent for much quicker.

I don't know what to say. are you ok?  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Sarah, yes this is 8th month of 12, if AF comes this week I'll be starting the 9th.  I'm seeing the fertility doctor next month who we saw in January, they said they wanted me to see how the clomid went before moving forward.  The next step not been discussed but I think it will be IUI.  Never thought it would come to this xxx


----------



## KerryB

I'm ok, as you said to Sarah, never thought it would come to this. Wish this bleedin' cold would go that might help a bit. Lost all hearing in my right ear, and tonsils the size of golf balls. Thrown caution to the wind and dosed up with everything I could find. Might as well shoot me now! I think we would probably have to try and do the same, add it to the mortgage. Although we're pretty much up to our limit after the move last year. I'm sure my folks would help out. My mum even said if she was 10 years younger she would be surrogate for me! Bless her, made me cry even more!

God I'm patheitic. There are worse things happening in the world, but in my world its the most important thing.

I'm sure you'll be successful hun. I'm praying for you to get PG on Clomid and not having to go onto IUI.

Sarah...I was so excited about Enders, can't wait for tonight! I even yelled - as much as I could with swollen tonsils - at the TV when the "boys" got out of the car! How sad is that!  

Sally... Hope DB isn't being nasty to you hun, the mood I'm in I'll happliy drive over and   her for you!

Kelly.... Hope your ok honey. What's happinging with you?

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Youre not pathetic, this is the most important thing to you at the moment and nothing else matters.  Everything feels so much worse though when you feel poorly and are run down. I think you should have a nice hot toddy tonight whilst watching EE!! I feel really ratty and pent upto as though i could   someone! xxxxx


----------



## KerryB

Maybe we should all go to Kickboxing or something to rid ourselves of our frustrations! I think a hot toddy is an excellent idea, or a glass of wine. As I don't know where I'm up to (CD22 but don't even know if I OV'd this month) I'm not bothered about being good! This si my longest cycle so far since being off Clomid!

Did you get your car hun? What did you get?
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry

Have a glass of wine tonight hun - I did on Friday after getting DH's   results.

What was the actual problem if you don't mind me asking and is there anything you can do?

Get yourself on the IVF waiting list ASAP and start doing the lottery.  


sending you lots of hugs  .

XXXXSarah


----------



## KerryB

Sorry Sarah, I meant to PM you before. Sorry about your DH's results. It does knock them for six doesn't it. 

Course I don't mind you asking.  His abnormal swimmers had gone from 89% to 98%. She said it could be a number of things that caused it, so he wants to do another one to see if anything changes. I need to ask her about motility when she rings me with HSG confirmation. I've told him we will eat healthier and I'll get him some different supplements to see if that helps.

What was your DH's problem, if its ok to ask.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry

Thats Ok you have enough to think about.  Men take it badly don't they?  80% low motility so could be worse at least we have 20% swimmers and hopefully Clomid might help me actually o!

Good Luck  

PM if you want anytime - hope you get on OK.

Keep  

Sarah


----------



## scratch

HIya

I have the perfect cure for all this pent up aggression. Come over to Manchester and kick the [email protected] out of my boss     I will hold her while you let off steam   

Kerry  If your coming to St Marys try and opt for Dr Brian Lieberman. He is the nicest and really up front. He is also the best. And I work there so i should know  Keep your chin up hun. I know just how you feel. We are reachingf our limit on clomid beacuse I have taken it in the past. So they will only let me have 4 more months. God knows what is after that. i think maybe a break and some travelling.

Flower  How you doing hun? i wanted to pick your brains about cd21 blood tests. I have just managed to get my results and they were only 27  . Now I know that is not good but I was just wondering if you could shed any light on the matter oh great knowledgebale one  


I will catch you all in a little while. i have got to go and get dd from nannas and grandads before she totally destroys thier house. bless them they have more patience than me

Love Sal x
Sarah  Dont work to hard. and I will be with you tonight pjs and all for ee. DH hates it so he will be adjusting his fantasy football. Or I might even get him to do my feet


----------



## flowerpot

Sal hun, its important which day you had the test on, ie did you have it 7 days post ovulation (therefore 7 days before AF). Day 21 is only right for someone with a 28 day cycle. That level means you haven't ovulated but it would have to be on the right day to count.  Our hospital here is over 40 = ovulation, but I know a lot of hospitals say over 30.  Let me know if you can remember when you had it done hopefully that will explain it.  If it is from the right time they should put your dosage up like me.  I've only got 4 more months of clomid too   xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

my levels have gone up to 55!! thats the highest they have ever been   

thanks for your support as always xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi

Flower- That's FAB !  

  I really hope you get that well deserved    

Sal - I bet your DB's ears are burning with all the nasty things you say about her!  

Back to work I go. 

Sarah


----------



## DRE

Flower!!! thats a great result -       for BFP for you this month - you seem to have been getting enough jiggy jiggy too ...

Kerry B - so sorry you are feeling down hun  from em to you - make sure you dose yourself up too - your right feeling ill on top of all youve had to deal with makes everything seem soo bad!! Take care of yourself hun

Sal   at your DB comments - sometimes I feel like that about mine 

Sarah - enjoy  tonight - EE was good last night wasnt it.

well CD6 for me today - AF lasted a full 5 days this time - usually only 3!! and ive had really bad headaches - not sure if its a virus or the   pills!!

Only 1 more month on Clomid for me - cons appt on Nov 16th - to see whats next!! DH getting his SA test repeated on Thursday morning!!!

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...thank hun. Will PM you soon.

Flower...    on your results, thats great news and half the battle won. Realy, really hope something wonderful happens for you soon.

Sally...thanks for teh advise will make a note of cons name just in case.

Dre...thanks sweetie. I love having you guys to talk to, it helps so much. 

I'll also be PJ'ing tonight ready for EE. With a glass of wine and dark chocolate (no dairy or wheat! Ha ha, something I can still eat!)

Love ya
xxx


----------



## scratch

Thanks flower it was exactly 7 days before af and 7 days after a positive opk.And my cycles have been bang on 28 days so it was probably right. But now i am 3 days late. god only knows what is going on with my body . And well done you for getting such a good result. I will be keeping everything crossed for you   Lets have some good news for xmas.

Sarah   DB wouldnt notice her ears burning. She is to busy with her head up her [email protected]     

Kerry     How you feeling now hun? Has the shock worn off? And i know just how you feel about your cold. Mine seems to have been here forever. I feel like I have been runover  

Dre   Good Luck with the   pills. Lets have some    

well off to put all my washing away. My house loooks like a laundry

Chat soon

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks girls  

Sal, see if AF comes (hopefully not   ) and speak to the doc if it does, I would have thought you should be on a higher dose hun.  dont give up just yet though, stranger things have happened!! xxx


----------



## scratch

cheers Flower

i dont know why but my attitude seems to of changed. I think maybe now the pressure is off about my job maybe i dont feel quite so desperate anymore. I know I should be thankful for what i have because my daughter is the most precious thing in the world. And i wouldnt change her for anything. So maybe i realise that everything I am wishing for i already have. Does that make sense?

Sal 
x


----------



## flowerpot

It does make sense hun and I fully understand where you are coming from.  At the end of the day thats a really good attitude to have because chilling out can only be a good thing. then if it happens it happens, and you hear all the time how people get a BFP when they dont try so hard.  Do whats good for you. I really do think this change of job is the best thing you could ever have done


----------



## scratch

yep and i agree and also the big bag of choclate brazils to eat in front of the tv was one of my bvetter ideas    everyone keeps saying to eat nuts so here we go   

sal x


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## sarahstewart

Hi again peeps
am off to a meeting in a bit but had a [email protected] afternoon - lost it and cried in the loo!  
but feel better now!   why are people so nasty sometimes I am only doing my job!

Anyway DRE  think I forgot to say Hi earlier!   - haven't got a very good memory and thats before I start   pills!  

Sal, kelly, Flower, Kerry and anyone else have a good evening!

Am worried that some of you have not long  left on clomid and I am just starting - I will   if you leave.   (god DH is right I worry about silly things) but I have just met you all (sort of) and feel like I know you really well already!  

Speak soon,




Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...Don't worry hun, we'll always be here when you need us.

Sal...where can I get dark chocolate brazil nuts Got me drooling at the thought!! Although probbaly not good for a cold. 

Have a good night everyone...can't wait for EE!!

xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

Hope everyone is well this morning and enjoyed EE!!!!!! isnt it good to have some muscle back  Has anyone been watching strictly come dancing?? isnt Darren Gough a cutie!! he can bowl balls for me anytime    

I am feeling definately more positive today. I dont mind admitting that my blood result knocked me for six. But dh was great and said who cares as long as we have each other and dd what else do we need(except for a new set of golf clubs )So i feel ok today. AF still hasnt arrived properly. She keeps giving me little shows and then disappears. I just wish it would come and then i can get it over with and take my   pills.

Guess what i have to do tonight??  
Fun or what    

Flower sending you some      
your our front runner now 

Catch yo all later

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

Awww Sarah, please dont worry. even if we moved onto other treatments or took a break we'd always still be around.  I for one if i go onto IUI or suchlike won't be able to stay away from my wonderful clomid FF.  I hope you are ok today chuck, sometimes it gets us like that    Tell them in work to clear off   

Sal - you sound so bright and happy and thats great!!!   at the golf clubs...that would be my dh thoughts too    have you thought about testing at all, just with your AF not fully coming? 

Kerry - how are you today hun? 

 everyone!!

Well AF due tomorrow/fri.  had a few twinges and I feel exhausted so its probably coming.  Like I say not feeling confident in clomid at all but I guess the blood results have to mean something good.

Catch you all later xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya All

Just a quick Hello before I do some work (HA HA  as if!)

Having some reflexology tonight (had some earlier in the year) so will let you know how I get on.

Had   last night poor DH I dragged him upstairs as he walked through the door  luckily EE had finished!  Its CD 19 for me butnot had +OPK yet and given that I only ovulated once in the last 6 months its probably unlikely I will this month (but I still hope).  

See you later,

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

I HATE HAVING A COLD!  

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Awwww Kerry



I like hot ribena when I am poorly - try that.

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

My sister just said the same thing. Just having a green tea  . If I could hear it might not be so bad!! 

xx


----------



## KerryB

Ooh, so excited...DH just mailed me and asked me to book off 21st/22nd Nov and not to ask any questions! Think he is planning a 30th birthday surprise!! He he he. Soon perked me up!!!

Sarah....You've reminded me to book another acupunture session. I had reflexology and loved it, trying acupuncture to help me lose weight.

Flower...How are you hun? Hope there's no sign of the witch.

Sally..Only 2 days left honey!! Give DB a kick before you leave, or acidently on purpose trip her over! He he he

Kelly...hope your ok sweetie x

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry - How exciting?  Any ideas where he is taking you? 

DH took me to Cadbury World for my 30th - It was the best day out I have ever had!  All that chocolate ! YUMMY!  

Sarah


----------



## scratch

Yummy chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well Af has got me good and proper. she must of been saving it for me . i will have to be quick DB is on the warpath and she has nipped to the loo.Flower it is all down to you now hunny

Catch you later when i get out of this dump

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, sorry you feel so rough with your cold, everyone in work is dropping like flies with it but wow!! fab about your birthday!!! whey-hey!!!  how exciting. I can feel a new wardrobe coming on, well a girl has to be prepared  

Sal, sorry the witch got you proper, hope youre still feel ok about things  

Sarah, i did the dragging hubbie upstairs when he walked in from work, it went down a treat    Bit of variety won't do any harm!!

Nothing happening here yet, will keep you posted xxxx


----------



## DRE

Flower!!!

when is it you are due to test? 

Kerry - wow thats FAb - no ideas whatsoever the suspense would be killing me  - great way to take your mind off things though hun!  

Sarah -   I loved Cadbury World too - it was a brill day out

Sally - bet you cant wait until its your last day - somethings got to be said surely - just as you are walking out - as your parting shot - you tell DB what you think of her - 

Hope you are all ok - DH SA test been cancelled so will have to be later in the month now - hes gutted - NOT!!

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya Dre, I bet he's gutted!  

AF due tomorrow/Friday.  If it didnt though I wouldnt test till at least Sat or Sun.  I don't feel positive at all.  I don't have any pains or anything just shattered but its like that pre-AF and I guess with BFP too.  Last month it crept up on me so I cant read anything into it. xxx


----------



## KerryB

I love, love, love Cadbury World! Might have to take a trip there too! He's usually really bad at surprises and can't keep his mouth shut, but I think he might manage it this time!

Sal...Hang in there babe. Sorry AF got you.

Dre...Shame about test mate, does he have to book an appointment? My Dh has a little pot from GP that he delivers to hosp himself!! Think he quite likes it now, makes him feel important!

Flower...Still keeping everything crossed for you honey. New wardrobe...Hmmm...sounds like an excellent idea. Maybe me, you and Sal should take a Trafford Centre trip!! He he he

Well after Dh's bad results this week he spent 3 hours..yes 3 HOURS..on internet last night reading up on swimmers and vitamins to help improve them. He mailed me this morning to say he'd been to Boots and got the Wellman tablets. Are they any good does anyone know??

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

good on ya dh kerry, at least he is showing an interest.  Yeah my dh has wellman and also takes a vit c, zinc and flaxseed every day.  anything is better than nothing i'd say.  Something on the ask a nurse board, to avoid mobile phones in pockets so keep an eye on that as well.  I'm going to ask dh tonight where he keeps his - he has two! a personal one and a work one xxx


----------



## KerryB

Didn't think of that. GP did ask if he was a chef, as apparently all the heat in the kitchen can affect them too!! 

xxx


----------



## scratch

hiya

A trip to the trafford centre what a good idea Kerry. We should do that one day. But can you imagine what it would be like with the 3 of us together with all our   hormones. they wouldnt know what had hit them    . Kerry i am with you on the cold front i still feel like poo and now I have af aswell. Isnt life lovely!!. And poor dd has started with it now. I have to be really careful with her as she has a scar on her lung from pneumonia when she was little.So I think a trip to the gp is in order. And then maybe some holdiay shopping for some winter sun. DH took me to egypt for a surprise last December and it was fantastic. It was just me and him and it was just after the first m/c to kind of get me back on track. So I might drop a few hints and see what happens. But I will look anyway  

Hope your all having a good afternoon and not working to hard. this rain is getting me down now 

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Sally....Bless DD, hope it doesn't develop into this nasty cold I've got. Will make sure we do TC trip sometime. Winter sun sounds like an excellent idea, hope that's what DH has planned for me too!!

Loving this Halloween theme!! 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning cycle buddies

At least its a bit brighter today   and no rain for a change  

Nothing new here! will you keep you posted xxxx


----------



## baby maggie

oooh Flower, saw you had posted and expecting to see flashing bfp.
Fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## KerryB

Why won't this bloody cold go?? I feel like my head is in a vice today! I might have to bite the bullet and go home, despite the fact that DB will be straight on the phone to her accountant making sure I'm docked a days pay - cow!

Hope your all ok?
xxx


----------



## flowerpot

oh hunny, get yourself home. a day in bed under the duvet is just what you need. Everyone here are dropping like flies with it and it does seem to be lasting.  DB needs a good  
xxx


----------



## KerryB

Your telling me, I'd love to do that Sumo Wrestling thing when you put the suits on, only she wouldn't need a suit!! He he he!!

You ok? Any more twinges?
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies

Kerry & Sal -  Hi - Hope you feel better soon - Sal hope DD is OK.   
Kerry - Get your self home.  Hot Ribena remember.  

Flower - Am keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Would love to see a  on here.

Nat, Dre & anyone else I have missed -  

Reflexology was good last night - although my cousin (who does my reflexology)  always says really spooky things that freak me out!  She is doing a crystal healing on me in 2 weeks time............

Take care all

1 sleep till weekend - and our night away is on Saturday for lots of  

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry - no twinges. feel a bit "strange" down below but not AF pain    I don't know whether you remember but last month I had no AF pains then they suddenly came just as AF arrived so not getting hopes up.  I don't know what it is i cant explain but I just feel deep inside me that its not a BFP, I've never felt this unpositive before. ah well! xxxx


----------



## DRE

Flower - Im so hoping it will be your month hun!  

Kerry - yes he has to book an appt - drop it off at the hospital at a certain time and they test it there and then.  Think I will get him some wellman just in case - hes given up smoking (nearly 8 weeks now) hes eating more healthy foods, but he does go mountain biking - which isnt supposed to be too great!!  I'll mention the mobile phone thing too.

God your eyes go funny when you go back to the normal screens after being on here!!

take care all - busy work day today but will try to check in later - CD8 for me today - so BMS will be getting underway v soon

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB

Dre - Its good that they test it there and then tho hun. And good on him giving up smoking, I know how tough that is. My Dh just bought Wellman tabs as well, just to try and boost things. Hope all goes well when he does his test.

Flower - Stay   hun. Never say never. 

Sarah - How lovely your cousin doing your reflexology.  MY BF is studying aromatherapy and has promised I can be her practice dummy! Can't wait. Where are you going for your night away? Going away for the night last week made such a difference to me and dh, all loved up again now!  

Sally - not long to go now honey, you lucky thing. Did you find anywhere nice for your winter break?

Head-vice has eased a bit, helped by 2 packets of crisps! Sorry, I knw thats bad but thought adopting the "feed a cold" stance might help!! Thats my excuse anyway. I never realised how much crap there is in crisps before either!

xxx


----------



## scratch

Hi everyone

Well i relented and phoned in sick. DD and me were up half the night coughing. So I thought stuff it i am staying at home today and being a slob . Drinking lots of orange for the vit c and my mum has given me the foulest tasting cough mixture ever. But it does seem to be working but i am not gonna tell her that.
CD2 for me i took my   pills this morning. I dont know why I am bothering but I see my consul on 10/11 so he moght give me something else to try.
No luck finding a winter break yet but dh has just booked us a 2 night stay to prague in the new year. That will be cool 
Egypt was a really hard act to follow. it was fantastic but we cant qquite stretch to that at the moment. Especially as dd wants the whole of toys r us for xmas

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Sal we went to prague last December and are going again this year a week before xmas. Its fantastic! especially in Winter.  I hope the xmas markets are still on when you go its even better xxx


----------



## scratch

i think he has booked it for around the begginning of march. But hey a weekend away on our own!! And toi make me feel better i only have tomorrow left with dog breath and then i am out of there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

Sal x


----------



## DRE

Sally

I love Prague too  

I went in January this year and also in November 2003 - we loved it - really cheap beer - very pretty buildings - great scenery - you'll do plenty of walking too - its great - my BIL went last week and found it the best place hes been too. You'll have a fab time - Im jealous now   LOL

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB

I hope my brithday treat is somewhere lovely like Prague!  

Managed to get to 2.30, hoping I can last till 5pm!! I'm a terrible patient!!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hmmmm DH taking me to Evesham on Saturday cos he got a cheap deal on last minute.com think I would rather Prague !


----------



## KerryB

It doesn't matter where you go, as long as your together and you spend some quality time! Remember the "We wanna be together" advert!! He he he  

Relax and enjoy hun
xx


----------



## flowerpot

yeah i remember that advert!!

you'll have a great time in prague.  50p a pint of beer in some places   take some good walking shoes.  any idea where you are staying?  I went for my 30th last year!  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

HA HA

We will have a fab time - no worries cept we are meeting FIL for lunch on Sunday!  

Lots of   to look forward to.

 Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Concentrate on the   and you won't even notice your at lunch with FIL!! He he he   You'll float thru it!!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

HA HA   OK

Is that a new pic of you?  I have never noticed it before?

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Yes been playing with my photo's this afternnon, beats working! It's from last year though so not up to date. Now brunette and have a fringe! Will have to get another one to put up!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

OMG I am glad its not just me who has been skiving all afternoon..........

I will have to sort some pics out although I am sure you would rather look at Bow than my ugly mug  

Going home in a bit,  Have a good evening - Enjoy Eastenders!  

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Oh you too hun. Another PJ's nigth I think!

xxx


----------



## scratch

it is my last day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No more Dog Breath yipeeeeeeeeeeeee
And I still feel like poo but i have to gfo in and get all my stuff. I have about 2 years wage slips in my drawers and loads of photos of dd on my wall. i couldnt leave them so i have had to haul my [email protected] out of bed and make an effort. DH offered to go and get my stuff but I thought no the [email protected] will think she has beaten me. So here I come.

Flower  Any signs yet      

Kerry,SarahDre,Kelly and anyone else I have forgotten      

Catch you all later

Love Sal 
x


----------



## baby maggie

Hello Sal,
I try to read back to see what you were talking bout but cant find anything?
You ok? whats happening are you leaving your job today, What happened?


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls, how is everyone

firstly - sal !!  YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH last day woooo-hooo    

Right girls, CD32 today, AF due today at the latest and she still isn't here.  I have no AF pains but feel unwell I actually got back in bed this morning to ring in sick but a cup of tea and wheat bag on belly for 20 mins or so did the trick so I've come in.  tmi   not got pains but a feeling like upset stomach, firstly felt like I couldnt "go", then I went and tummy upset.      AF normally comes mid-morning so will report back in a bit xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Girls

Sal - hope you feel better soon and  how fab that you won't have to see DB again!   

Flower - Still have fingers crossed and praying for you!  

Kerry - EE is fab I am looking forward to watching it tonight DH working late -   but means I can  early evening then   when he gets in !  

Nat, Dre & anyone else -  !

I know I usually am on here all day on a Friday but am gonna get down to some serious work today and pop back on at lunch time!  

See you all later

Flower


----------



## DRE

its Friday - yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hello to Flower/Sal/Sarah/Kerry/Natalie

 Flower -   

Praying for Natalie today too -     its your month

Have a good day all

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot

sorry girls looks like a show on wiping, looks like  got me.  Not suprised really as I've lost faith in Clomid as you know and one good thing is that I'll be ok to fly now for our holiday in May. thanks for your support as always xxxx


----------



## baby maggie

I love you ladies 
Starting to well up now! bl**dy Tablets    

 im ok now


----------



## KerryB

Sal.....Woo Hoo, you made it to friday!! Hope you have a fab day hun.

Dre... 

Sarah...Additced to EE now, can't wait for tonight! Meant to be out with girlies for drinks, but head is still pounding, and I think I might be starting with conjuntivitis (sp) too. Had sticky eye this morning, just great. The only that'll finish me off now is AF!! 

Flower....So hoping this is your month sweetie  

Nat....Posted to you on 2WW. Good luck for today honey.

Hello everyone else. Hope your all ok.

Waiting for DB or partner to get back from site and think I'm going home, sack the money I need sleep! 

Love y'all
xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Flower..Must have posted at same time....So sorry if she is arriving. Lets hope she won't. Cow!



xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning,

Just wanted to quick pop on to see how you are all diddling??

Flower-really hoping you get a bfp hunny                       

Big        to all the others(you know who you are  ) still think of you all loads

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB

Kelly....Nice to see you hun xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Definitely   girls and now tummy pains started.  my tablets are really strong so need to eat lunch before i can take them!  think I'll go about 2'ish and get home to bed which is where i need to be. xxx


----------



## KerryB

I'm doing exactly the same hun, but purely due to cold. So sorry AF has shown up hun. Big   coming your way.

xxx


----------



## DRE

Flower - get yourself home to bed, dose up and get comfy

Take Care Hun

DRE
xx


----------



## kellydallard

Flower,

Thinking of you loads hunny,take some time to realx    

Kerry-get to bed   hope you feel better soon

Kelly x


----------



## scratch

Oh flower I am so sorry. Looks like we will be cycling together again  Cd3 for me and i have terrible hot flushes.

Kerry  it might not be conjuntivitis.DD has got sticky eyes to and the gp says it is because of this cold and they mucus tmi is comingout through her tear ducts. Poor lamb. So it might be that.

Kelly  Good to hear you hun.

Sarah,Dre,Natalie  

Well not long to go for me now. The DB has just gone out for an hour so i have cleared all my photos and emptied my desk and got rid of all the interesting stuff on my pc. I cant wait to get out of here now. i can feel a rather klareg glass of wine and a friut and nut coming on tonight whilst watching EE in pjs. Isnt Grant turning out to be a bit of a hunk 

Take Care and flower      

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks girls and Sal, you go girl!

I need the butty shop to open so i can eat and then pop my strong pk's. i then wont be with it once I've taken them, just in case i don't come back to say bye!  

dh just emailed me really sweet saying not to worry and he loves me etc makes me  

Just checked up on my follow up at fertility clinic its 25th November so hopefully we'll get a new plan.

love ya lots xxx


----------



## scratch

I am like you flower my follow up is 10th nov and we are hoping for a new plan. Lets keep our fingers crossed that we get what we want for xmas.

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Sal..thanks for the info, your right it probably is this cold thing. BF just rang to see if I'm still up for going out tonight. We never get to see her and her hubby so I don't want to cancel. Damn and blast, where is my DB when I want to go home!!

Flower...  hunny. Things will work out.

Kel...Will be off home son, I promise.

xxx


----------



## scratch

I am full of useless information at the best of times. 

Take Care
SAl x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Girls - Its lunch time ! 

Flower   I hope you feel better soon XXXX

Sal - Get out of there  DB and have a few  tonight whilst 

Kelly, Kerry & Dre  

I am off to do more work - what's wrong with me ITS FRIDAY! 

 to you all

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Can't believe we've ben 2nd paged! Had to move us back up again!. Still full of cold, damn thing won't shift. Feeling very down, DH left me again to go watch footie with his mates. Can't be arsed to clean, or iron, just want to eat chocolate, which will do me no good at all as I'm meant to be off dairy. God, can't win. Still no AF, no symptoms or anything.

ARRGGGGGHHHHHH...sorry to rant, just feeling pants.

Love y'all
xxxx


----------



## Suzie

kerry sorry you are feeling poo! must be the day for it! as i am too 

im off home after work for pj's and chocolate! sod the diet  

hope you feel better soon 

suzie xx


----------



## KerryB

Thanks Suzie. Might nip out and stock up on Bournville - no milk in that!! And sod the diet! Lets just enjoy.

Hope things are ok with you hun. I know DH is going to be away a lot. Keep smiling lovely.

xxxxx


----------



## Suzie

thanks kerry hun xx 

enjoy the choc  

xx

p.s is anyone coming to the march ff meet? it is always a fab weekend! guaranteed laughs


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Me Me Me - I'm going (and its my burpday as well!) Can't wait!


----------



## Suzie

fab debs  party weekend for you 

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

whay heay - can't wait. Whats this I hear about you and a plant??....


----------



## Suzie

dont know what you mean!! well i certainly wont be hiding behind a plant this time as they all know who i am  


xx


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Kerry-sorry your feeling pants     is this your first af your waiting for after your HSG??Cos that can mess it around abit   hope your ok 

Olive-I will be going to the meet,be rude not to seeing as it is in my home town    

Right go to go,michael is cooking chilli 

Kelly x


----------



## scratch

yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm chilli

Why is it we always get onto food

Sal x


----------



## scratch

Kerry    I know just how you feel. and dd has come down with it good and proper. all I seem to be doing is popping pills. Antibiotics 4 times a day. Clomid twice a day and paracetamol every 6 hours and an asprin. I dont know why i am not rattling. DD is really rough and she is due back at school tomorrow.

Flower  How you doing chick? Back on the   pills like me?

Kelly  Arent you the lucky one!! DH cooking for you. Isnt he sweet 

Sarah  How you doin hun? Had a good weekend?


Olive  Hope your ok! Where in Norfolk is it you live?

Well day off for me tomorrow. i dont start the new job until Tuesday so I might go and get some new work pants. Any excuse for shopping  

Take care and everyone have a nice evening  

Sal x


----------



## Suzie

woo hoo kelly you are coming to the meet too 

Sally hope the new job goes ok 
I live on the outskirts of Norwich

love
suzie xx


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya girls
hope you are all ok.
Back on the loopy pills again, feeling very dispondant and really dont feel positive with them at all so am really just going through the motions.  hope everyone is ok, sorry for the short post xxx


----------



## baby maggie

flower. i know exactly how you feel hun.
but so many womwn have had BFP on these pills that it just has to happen for us soon.
Keep the faith babe. x


----------



## scratch

Hiya

Hope your all ok and not working to hard. I have the day off and so far I have cleaned the bathroom,changed all the beds,dyed my hair,made pumkin pie and tidied up. I think i prefer being in work.

Catch you all later
SAl x


----------



## KerryB

Morning lovelies ,

well, feeling better today. Still got cold but throat is better and don't feel so down. Still no AF, although sore (.)(.) today, could be a sign! Might still test on Weds if she's not shown her face. She should be exhausted by then, being halloween and all....Speaking of which.....

  HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLY!!!!! HOPE YOU HAVE A FAB DAY HONEY, AND GETS LOTS OF PRESSIE'S 

Sally...enjoy your day off hun. Hope DD feels better.

Flower...Hi lovely, hope your ok? Keep going, at least until your next appt.

Natalie...You ok hun? What time is your friend coming over?

Hi Suzie and Sarah and all you other lovely ladies 

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Girls

Hope you are all OK and had a good weekend - we had a fab one plenty of  

see you later , might have more time to chat then - its been a monday morning from hell so far.....



Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Well must be feeling better, eaten rubbish all bleedin' day! Off to Tesco tonight to stock back up on wheat and dairy free everything! 

Hope everyone is having a good day.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry

Glad you are feeling better!     hope the   stays away.  

Enjoy tesco - I am off supermarket shopping too!    
Sarah


----------



## DRE

Morning girls!!!

Thought id post 'cos we were nearly 2nd paged again!!

How is everyone?

Flower - you ok hun?

CD13 for me today - been getting jiggy everyday since CD10 and will continue till CD20ish - poor DH!!

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB

I was thinking the exact same thing Dre, we must all be having a bad week and not posting!

Almost back to normal today, thank goodness. Still no sign of AF. Could be PCOS or could be HSG that are making me late. Might, and only might, test tomorrow. If I can face it. DH is away so not sure if I want to do it on my own. We'll see.

Hope your all ok?

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Girls

Dre & kerry looks like its just us again!   Kerry and dre keep up the  !

I am sooo not in the mood for work as I tested +OPK today OMG!  All I can think about is getting home and having   tonight(must be what its like for men all they think about is sex isn't it?  )

I might actually be in the 2WW for 1st time ever this month - have phoned GP and booked in for a progesterone test next weds and witchie reccommends i test on 16th /17th?  Don't think I will get that far as today is CD 25 and last month was a 38 day cycle.

 to you all 


Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Oh, test on 18th - its my 30th!!

Where is everyone. Sal starts new job today so won't be on till later.

Flower...Hope your ok honey. Thinking od you.

Natalie...Hope you alright missy. Was it ok with your friend yesterday?

I'm so bored! 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya girls, is everyone ok?

Kerry, good luck hunny i really hope its good news for you   do you feel as if AF is coming  

Sal, hope the job is going well hun  

 hiya Dre 

Sarah  happy 

Kelly - hope you had a fab birthday

Sorry i'm not chatting as much girls, I still feel quite low but will come through the other end as I always seem to do.  taking the last of the pills tomorrow morning so fingers crossed I perk up a bit.  Work is just awful, I am sinking, but thankfully somebody has just said they will take some off me to help me out      I think I'm just really of the opinion now that clomid is not going to work, so suddenly its the next big step, even though I have 4 months of it left.  Its hard to cheer everyone on when you don't trust in it anymore.  Hopefully I will feel more positive in a few days.  I just want to try and have a "normal" month without calender dates, charting etc.

love ya lots xxxx


----------



## DRE

Flower

as long as you are ok - thats fine - we are all worrying about you and miss you chatting but TOTALLY understand where you are coming from

Take Care Hun x

Hello to KerryB, Sal (when you get a chance to get on) & Sarah  

DRE
x


----------



## scratch

Hiya Everyone

i havent forgotten you but i have been all over the place today.
The new job was great and everyone seemed really nice. it was nice having flexi time aso i can be around more for dd.

Hope you all ok sorry for the short post but dd will be waiting for me at school


Catch you later

LOve Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Flower...Glad your ok honey. Was worried about you. You now where I am sweetie.

Sally...Glad first day went well hun. SOunds liek you'll be much happier. Good for you.

Dre...Hope your ok hun?

Sarah...And you hun!

I'm ok, been selling stuff on Ebay all day! Got rid of a Monsoon dress and Dh's old Playstation! Cool, and a bit of cash too!

K
xxxx


----------



## DRE

Hiya Kerry

Im ok ta - server's been going down all day in work - Ive lost loads fo posts - v frustrating!!!

Good for you on ebay - I really should do that - weve loads of stuff we could sell Im sure.

Hiya Sarah/Sal

Sal glad your day went ok - hopefully they'll be a nice bunch of people.

Flower - chin up lovely

DRE
x


----------



## scratch

again

Kerry  I did the same thing with ebay and sold loads of old clothes of mine and dd. We made a packet and then wnet out and bought a load more  

Flower  Hope you ok hun??

Sarah    Hows work ? 

Dre    Hope you ok too!  

Kelly  If your about hiya hun 

Well today has been ok. It will be better when I get to know the job more. But the girls seem really nice. And when I got to the playground to pick up dd 3 of the other mums had bought me a big bunch of flowers and got me a  good luck card. I didnt know what to say.  But it was a really nice gesture.

EE tonight and i can t wait. It has been really good. I think pjs and some chocolate before   commences. Cd 7 for me so I think I am gonna get on weith it anyway. I dont really know why I am bothering seening as i am not ovuklating but hey it is worth a try. So I better dig out the old sexy nightie and put away my fleecey pjs smelling of vicks vapour rub   

Chat Soon

Love Sal x


----------



## baby maggie

Hi girls,
cant stop, am babysitting my sisters kids.
Just popped in to say Hi and that i am fine, friends baby was lovely and holding him didnt make me feel sad at all.
It was all in my mind. 
Still really bloated and sore, anyone else? 4 days after IUI?

Love to all will do PMs tomorrow.
Natalie
x


----------



## DRE

Morning all  

How are we today

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

Sal so glad the job is working out and the girls being nice is the main thing. So sweet of the mums to get you the flowers orrrrr  

Dre, how are you today?  

Kerry, good for you flogging all your stuff, what you getting with all your cash?  

Natalie, glad the visit to your friend went so well  

Sarah,  

well girls this morning i've taken the last of my tablets thank goodness, i hope i start to feel some improvement now.  I'm finding everything   at the moment, even things that shouldnt be.  Last night I decided i felt fat, ugly, spotty etc but I havent been to gym, keep going to bed in make up because i can't be fussed to take it off and been slobbing in scruffy clothes so after work tonight going to the gym and I am going to pound on that tredmill! have a nice shower and do my hair etc.        I'm sure these dark evenings and no sun dont help do they   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB

I think we're all getting S.A.D! I certainly am, hate the dark. But I love winter! Still sniffling - third week really! Bloody weather, we need some cold to kill all teh germs off.

Flower....Sorry your   honey. We all know how it feels. Wish I could do soemthing to cheer you up. Like I said before, me you and Sal need to meet at TC sometime for some retail therapy! Not this side of Xmas though, oh can you imagine - Clomid girls and Xmas shoppers! Not a good mix!!

Natalie...Glad things went well with your friend hun  . 

Dre...I'm ok. CD30 and didn't test this morning, forgot to be honest. Might do it later or in the monring! Don't really want to as I know it'll be  . But never say never. You ok?

Sally...Bless your with your vick's pj's! Hope the   went well, after chocolate and EE of course   !!!

Kelly..If your around   honey. Hope your ok. How was your birthday? What did you get? My Dad rang me this am and slipped in that he is taking us all out for dinner on my birthday, he obviously doesn't know that DH let it slip its a surprise meal with all my friends! Bless! Anyway, I'll look forward to it and try and be as surprised as I can!!!

Sarah...Hope your ok honey.

Must dash...not working (DBB out for 2 days YAY  !!) Cruising ebay and upgrading my mobile! Ah, the life of riley today!! He he he

Love y'all
xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry - Hope your cold goes away soon - you must be annoying everyone with ur sniffing.  

Flower - Hope you feel better soon - if its any consolation I am soooo spotty at the mo and I haven't even started clomid yet!  Will be a mega pizza face then!    I blame the time of the year - we all need .

Natalie - I am glad you were OK yesterday hun - my mates  with babies avoid me as they can't relate to how I feel so that makes me feel even worse.  

Dre - You OK?  

Sal - glad you are enjoying your job - hope ur   went as good as mine  .  I used pre-seed for the 1st time a bit weird but was hoping it might liven the lazy   up a bit!

Kelly - you OK?

Girls - you know I had a +OPK yesterday I didn't get on today although I had what I thought was ov pains yesterday and last night.  When do you think I ov?  We had   Saturday, Sunday and yesterday and plan on more tonight and tomorrow.  Have had a little EWCM but mainly yesterday and the weekend.   hard to tell with all the sex we had on the weekend - if you know what I mean ?  

 anyone else I have missed!

I won't be on tomorrow as we have a VAT inspection   
see you later,  

 to you all 


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah - I would count today as ovulation day if you got your +opk yesterday. The pains etc all sound good.  I usually get the pains, then a +opk and ov the next day.  We tried preeseed too last month, quite strange like you say.  the hardest thing was it said on the box to use upto 15 minutes before sex, but sometimes we do the deed spontaneously earlier in the evening so how do you know!  

Kerry - CD30! this is good girl for you.  Fingers and toes crossed for you, I need to hear some good news


----------



## DRE

Hi Everyone

Im fine thanks

Flower   - good to see you back on the board - hoep you stop feeling tearly soon lovely.

Sarah- your right about needing some sun - cant wait for my holiday (20 November) cant come quick enough!!

Kerry- Sounds like fab day at the office to me  

Hi Sal - how you doing?  

Natalie - so glad the visit went well - you ok?  

CD14 for me today BMS well under way - no real ov pains to speak of though - think I may have a longer cycle and ov later - so will keep on with the BMS for a while yet!!

Meeting this afternoon - so wont be on til later - enjoy the rest of your day girls!!!

DRE
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks Dre, I've taken a bit of comfort from Shezza and Beathag who have posted on the "clomid bubs and angels" topic, they both got BFP after 9 months on clomid xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Just a real quicky to say hi and that nothing is new with me. 8 days til AF due so just bideing time at the mo.

Natalie - well done hun. I'm really proud of you 

Hope everyone else is ok. Catch up later

Love
Debs


----------



## scratch

Hi Everyone

Sorry for not being around much but had a little crisis today.DD came home from school with nits   SO i have spent the day cleaning  like mad. Me,DD and DH have all ben deloused but I am still not happy. The job is going ok and everything seems nice.

Flower  Glad youve finished your   pills. I kno what you mean about being all  

My   was a disaster. Bang on cue we had a row and ended up sleeping that far apart I was nearly in the other room   . Why is it we always end up arguing just when Ov time is coming up. We still havent made up but I cant be [email protected]

Hope you all ok and I will try to keep up with the posts. I am still around just not always at the same time as you all.

Oh and Kerry I think a meet at the TC is a great idea. But like you said after xmas especially with all our hormones.

Catch you all later and enjoy your evenings

Sal x


----------



## baby maggie

Thanks everyone for just being lovely.
I hope you are all well and not suffering too much.
Im having really horrid bloated windyness and sore belly, its so uncomfortable, i look and feel 6 months pregnant! 
Im only on day 6 of my 2ww i hope AF isnt gonna show up early!


----------



## scratch

Just thought i would say a quick good morning before i get ready for work. Not long to go now until weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a lovely day everyone and i will try and catch up later i promise

Take Care

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning All

[email protected]   today

No time to   as have a VAT inspection  

will try and get back on later or tomorrow, have a good day all

Sarah


----------



## DRE

Morning all!!!

rubbish weather (again) but its nearly Friday...........................

Sally - sorry to hear about DD's nits - my neighbours kids suffer terriby from them - I gues it goes with being in school   hope you sort things out with Dh too - we are exactly the same at ov time - weird isnt it!!!

Flower how are you hunny?  

Sarah - enjoy your inspection LOL - hope it all goes ok

How are you Kerry?? 

And Kelly - if you are about  

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB

Morning lovelies,

Sal...Poor DD, and you guys. I remember the nit nurse at school, she was horrid! Hope you and DH make up soon, we are the same it always seems to be around OV time! Keep  though.

Natalie...Sorry your feeling "windy" honey. I'm sure it isn't AF, could eb something you've eaten, or just   pills symptom. I got terribly bloated on them. Hope you feel better.

Dre...Its sunny here! Bit windy but otherwise lovely. I'm ok hun, you?

Sarah..Hope you VAT inspection goes ok. Talk soon.

Flower...How you feeling today honey? Any better? Big   to you.

Debs...You ok lovely?

Suzie... 

CD31...longest cycle since June! Might have noticed a bit of spotting earlier, but might be nohting. Forgot to test again, might do it later. DH back tonight   really missed him! Anyway, still can't hear, cold side almost gone though.  Anyone watch Lost last night? I saw it last week so am ahead. Getting sooooo good! And EE tonight too! God I'm sad!!

Later
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls!

Sal, poor DD and you all. Nits    Glad the job is going well hun 

Kerry, my god girl will you test! I'm started to get excited now!!  

Nat, sorry you feel bloated hun. I find peppermint tea helps  

Dre, hows you?    its a bit brighter up here thankfully but like Kerry says windy!

Feeling much brighter   today, I've finished the   pills thank goodness so hopefully thats the low mood gone for the month.  I hope so anyway.  Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## kellydallard

First of all I want to apologize for no personals,I promise to pop back in a bit and do them  This is a me me me post (just need to vent)


Well we have been to the hospital this morning to get the results of my HSG,I already knew there was a problem with the right tube as they told me in my appointment letter,so I had been mulling that over for a month. Consultant told us today that BOTH tubes are blocked        so what with dh's bad sperm and my crappy faulty body theres no hope,no wonder the IUI's didnt work  

So now I am thinking what was the point,I have just wasted a year,I gave up my part time job to concentrate on tx and now we are broke  I totally understand that we were so so lucky to have caught with Oliver and we are so grateful for that.

Cunsultant was a total ****,he said its up to you if you want to call it a day    He explained the only option was IVF and we are not entitled to any more tx on the NHS as we have Oli,I complained that he should have done the HSG 1st before the IUI's but he said it is his protocol to do them if tx fails.

Just feel sssoooo empty at the mo-I held it together ok in the hospital but when we were on our way home "FIX YOU" came on and I lost it.

Sorry to go on,just really down at the mo

Kelly  

Report to moderator    81.108.64.134  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am 26,DH IS 30. Secondary fertility problems (DH poor motility/form) TTC for 3 years,Already have a gorgeous 4 1/2 year old boy - Oliver!!Have had 3 months of clomid followed by 2 IUI'S both BFN.Oct 05 HSG showed blocked tube,awaiting appointment to see whats next. I love FF, it's my life line!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

OMG Kelly I don't know what to say, you poor poor thing. What a dreadful shock.      I think you are totally right, my gynae wouldnt even put me on clomid, never mind take things further until I had my tubes checked.  

Is it worth you complaining to the hospital PALS service or something say you are stuck in limbo now and its not even your fault, that you have wasted all this time plus your goes with IUI.  Would they have given you a free IVF go if you hadn't used the IUI resources?

God I am   for you hunny.

That fix you song, that does it for me too.  I always think about me being blessed with a baby when I hear that

thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi

Kelly   I sometimes wonder whether GP's / Consultants get a kick out of p**sing us around. Your post made me feel  .  What are you going to do now?

That Fix you song was played at a babys funeral of a friend of a friend who had a still born baby so makes me cry cos of that.  I suppose what I am trying to say is that there is always someone hurting more (hope I don't offend by that) but I do have hope for us all.  

On the plus side - the vat inspector has gone!  God relief!  

Flower - Glad you are feeling better !  

Kerry - I want you to TEST!   am sending you lots of good luck vibes.          

Dre - HI where are you? Its  here and gale force winds!  Kerry has sunshine the lucky thing!

Nat  

Sal - Sorry to hear about nits - should be OK now I hope for you!   Hope you make things up with DH!  I have heard about falling out with DH around ov and I thought nah that won't happen to me BUT it did last night BUT I  and managed to get   then had a big  and threw a glass of water over him!   

 anyone I have missed - see you all later,


Sarah


----------



## DRE

Kelly hun I dont know what to say - but want to send you some     - make sure you take care of yourself

Sarah - Im in Cardiff - its been raining on and off quite badly and the winds are really bad too!

Come on Kerry - put us out of our misery and test  -             

Hello - to Sally/Nat/Debs and anyone else Ive missed

DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart

Sorry Dre I forgot you work at the bay don't you?


Sarah


----------



## DRE

Yep County Hall - very wet and windy now!!!

Hows the forest of dean? Still  

DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart

Dre

Forest of Dean very   and windy.

Will snuggle up in PJs when I get home!



Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

kelly, hope you are ok sweetie


----------



## KerryB

Oh Kelly I'm so sorry honey. Just as a matter of interest, could the blockage have appeared after Oli was born? Can they do anything to clear it, like a LAP? Would it be worth asking? I would definitely complain about the way they have treated you though, it's appaling.

Sending you   honey. You know where we are.

xxx


----------



## scratch

Hi everyone

Oh Kelly  I am so sorry for you hun  If I could go round and    yours cons I would. Fingers crossed you will get some good news soon.

Flower  Hows it hanging?

Kerry  Have you tested yet??   


Sarah  Last time i had a massive row with dh I threw the friut bowl at him. And it was full at the time. BUt that was just after my m/c so hormones were rife  

Well we havent made up yet. DH is working nights toniught so i can even argue face to face. Which is really frustrating . Arguing by text message just isnt the same   
So it is chippy for tea for me and dd(who no longer has nits) and then an early night to watch EE in bed. (Lazy or what) DD can sleep with me tonight so i will get loads of cuddles  .

Hi to Dre and Natalie. I hope it jhas sttopped raining for you both. I got soaked coming out of work 

Have a lovely evening 

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

at the fruit bowl incident, remind me never to get on your bad side!! He he he!

Not tested yet, might do when I get home. Not sure I want to, but I'll do it for you ladies! 

K
xxx


----------



## scratch

I never liked thhat bowl anyway    

Sal x

And I am not that keen on friut either. I'd much rather have chocolate


----------



## scratch

FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Have a lovely day peeps and i will try and catch you later.

Love SAl x


----------



## flowerpot

Friday yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!

Kerry - have you tested?


----------



## KerryB

Yes, last night...... . I'm not totally distraught like I ususally am, we havent exactly been trying. we said we'd have a break till I start Clomid again, so its ok. So CD32, no sign of her. Might test again next week if she hasn't shown up.

Hope your all ok. Be back later
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry   hun - I am sorry you got a BFN but hey its not over until the   arrives .  

 over now I think although I might try and seduce him tonight   DH moaning his manhood sore and I was too rough with him!   He never used to complain when we first met!!!!!!

Had a letter from consultant this morning GP had written to her to refer us - DH needs another SA then when they have results they will see us.  Haven't told him yet might tell him tonight but he won't be happy he found it really stressful getting it there within an hour an the hospital did not say we could do it there, might ask when I call up to make appointment.

CD 28 for me and I have a progesterone test on wednesday to see if I did ov this week........anyway enough about me.......

Sal -   at the fruit bow!  I have a terrible temper and have been know to do things like that - I think the worst thing I ever did was pick his playstaion 2 up and chuck it!  He was very   with me!  Hope you enjoyed cuddles with DD last night!  What is DD's name?

Flower -   how are you today?  The sun is out here !  

Kelly - How are you today - hope you are feeling better  

Dre - How is Cardiff today?   Might pop down next weekend an do a bit of Xmas shopping.


Nat & Debs 
 sorry If I have missed anyone?  

Have a good day all - chat later,

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

Aww Kerry hun   it was sounding good with it going so long this time.  Like Sarah says its not over till   appears.  Glad you feel ok about it chuck xxx


----------



## DRE

Morning Girls!!!

First of all   Kerry - but its not over yet - stranger things have happened  

Flower    Howare you today hun?

Sarah - Cardiff is still rainy today - better check the rugby matches for you - just did and yor ok its on Friday next week - manic in town otherwise.

How are you Sal?  

Nat/Debby - hows things?  

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO pleased its Friday -       - Cant wait to go home and chill out (have to stay in most of the weekend due to having 2 dogs and all the fireworks!!! still will be nice to chill - gonna cook a lovely meal on Saturday night for me and DH - any suggestions?)


----------



## flowerpot

hiya cycle buddies  

Dre - enjoy your weekend, sometimes its nice to sit in and chill and  and     I'm doing something new tonight, mixing olive oil, cherry on the vine toms, sliced mozzerella in a bowl and stuffing into a chicken breast. seal with toothpicks, pan fry to brown and then cook in oven for about 20 mins.  serving with potato wedges and salad!  Mmmmm.    going out for a meal tomorrow with some good friends can't be bothered with bonfire night. such a shame for the poor animals.

Kerry - you alright hun?    

Sarah - I know what you mean about charging to the hospital within an hour with the SA, it was too stressful sat in traffic in rushour with the sample pot between my boobs      Its absolutely   here, dh has just joked that he will have to put his snorkel and goggles on to swim home  

Sal -   at the bowl!! good excuse to buy one you like I think    

I'm ok thanks girls, had a few tears in bed last night, but feel fine today.  think my hormones are just raging this month.  Looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend. Roll on 4pm to get me out of here!!  xxxx


----------



## KerryB

I'm OK honey. Just want AF to come now so I can start back on the pills. Am going to plead with GP to up my dose for these 3 months, she has previously refused as I had one good blood result in 6 cycle so she doesn't think I need to up it! Yeah right! Anyway, will see what she says, or I might just up it anyway! Naughty, but desperate measures are called for. Still waiting to hear from her to confirm my tubes are clear, bleedin' hopeless these Dr's!

Mmm...Chicken sounds nice...and I'm a vegetarian!! He he he   I am trying to work chicken back into my diet, I think I need more protein (no sniggers from the back girls  !!)  DH plays footie on a Friday, so I'll be eating something unhealthy as compensation and watching ! EE will be good tonight!  Might see if my sis fancies Chinese, making the most of our last [email protected] food weekend! 

It's peeing it down here too, actually its just stopped. Wanted it to be dry as I have loads of gardening to do. Never mind. We're off to a bonfire tomorrow night, its an early one in the village. Seeing some friends so will go for  afterwards I would have thought. I'm sure Max will be OK for a couple of hours, he's scared of fireworks but will just hide under the table with his favourite ball. 

Sarah...hope your seduction plan works hun. Might do the same after work, before DH goes to footie  

Dre...Meal suggestions.....We love pasta and quite often have tortellini with lovely sauce, Nice bread and salad,..or steak with JP and salad...I'm not very good at this, sorry! Hope you enjoy your  and chilling out. And hope the weather improves. Hope you don't think bad of me   for leaving Max tomorrow night! He'll be OK, and we won't be out for long.

Sally....good first week hun? Hope you and DD had nice cuddles last night. What did you think of EE Wasn't it good! I was jumping around all over the place!!

Kelly...Hope your OK sweetie. Thinking of you  

Back later
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi again

Dre - Forgot all about rugby - thanks for checking hun    last dinner party I did chicken parcels , brown chicken breasts in frying pan, set to one side  mix dijon mustard, marjoram, lemon juice, garlic and herbs in a bowl, dollop on top of chicken, wrap chicken in filo pastry (can buy in supermarket ready rolled) (need to use olive oil or melted butter to seal then pop in the oven for 20 mins - YUMMY

Kerry - don't feel bad about leaving Max pop the TV on for him (thats what DH said to do if we go out to one - although its been so wet here recently I don't fancy walking around  a muddy field) its sunny here still at the mo where are you all?  


Flower am off to tesco in my lunch break I got 2 chicken's breasts out of the freezer for tea tonight but had not decided what to do with them......until now ur recipe sounds delicious! YUM  

Speak later 

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, I agree you definitely need to see about upping your dose.  As you know I kept ovulating initially then not so had to keep upping the dose.  Hope the GP agrees.  Good idea to leave the TV on for Max to drown out some of the noise    I was a veggie for 14 years and started eating chicken about 6 months ago because I just felt I was losing out on something and I needed to feel I was doing the best I could for ttc.  I don't eat red meat or turkey, just chicken and fish.  I love pasta too !!    especially the filled ones that you poor a nice sauce over with garlic bread and red vino 

Sarah that receipe sounds lovely! but no pastry for us clomid diet club girls after monday !!


----------



## KerryB

Girl after my own heart...we love all the filled ones with sauce etc! Why is bad food so nice?  Will def try and eat more chicken, not managed a whole piece yet but getting there. Isn't it weird, chicken was the last thing I gave up about 5 years ago (been non red meat eater for 16 years) and now I can't get back into it. The Filo parcels sounds lovely Sarah, might try that as DH would lie it too.

Max usually has the radio on, and sometimes TV is he left to roam the house. He'll be fine.

So bored...want to go now. Roll on 5pm!

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

I know, I keep clock watching, willing it to be 4pm !    5pm is late for a friday - don't you get an earlier finish?  bah
I've just been and made a cuppa to drag out the time!

Not stopped   all day !

I bet i forget to weigh myself on monday morning!   xxx


----------



## DRE

Kerry

Of Course I dont think badly of you for going out    My dogs are ok with general fireworks going off in distance (I leave tv on quite loud) but my next door neighbour has bought £125 worth of fireworks and is having a party - so its a bit close for comfort!!!!!

Bit restricted with meals - DH not very adventurous with food - may have to be boring lasagne and salad - we'll see (will defo try some of your ideas for myself - once Ive lost all my weight of course   )

Flower/Kerry
not long to go now!!!!!!!!!!        cant wait to get out of here!!!! Its 4.30 finish for me

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB

No early finish for me, DB is stingy with time!! Boo hoo!

Flower..have a fab weekend honey.

Dre...you too hun, hope neighbours fireworks aren't too annoying!

Sal..hope you and DH have made up now?? HAve a lovely weekend.

Sarah...Enjoy!

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Boo to Kerry's DB !!!!  

Have a great weekend girlies, enjoy your grub!  speak on monday. dont forget to weight yourselves  

lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Girls

Have a good weekend - whatever you get up to !  

Lots of Hugs to you all  

Sarah


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Sorry I havent been on much,too much to think about   feeling a bit better today,got a doctors appointment tues to sort out referring us to Care for private IVF/EGG SHARE    all so much for your support,your absolute angels and I wouldnt have got through any of this with out you  

Kerry ,flower and Sally- I just wanted to say thanks for being there for me when I started my journey on the lovely clomid   I am really hoping that you all get your much deserved bfp's very soon    

Sarah,debs,dre and all you other lovlie clomid chicks   just want to wish you all loads of luck whatever treatments etc you have in the future and that all your dreams come true    

I know I have said it before but I really wont be around much now,I need to move onto the IVF and egg share boards and I am still loitering on this board and the IUI one and I really need to concentrate on the IVF one cos I havent got a clue about any of it   I will always pop on from time to time to check on you lovlies though.

Loads of love and luick

Kelly x


----------



## DRE

Hi Kelly

Good luck with the egg sharing/IVF  , please keep an eye on us here though - we will miss you terrribly - and thanks for your best wishes - right back at you hun!!      

Take good care of yourself  - heres some       and some         from me to you........           

DRE
xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Good morning girls

Kelly,      
Will really  miss you but wanted to send you all the   vibes in the world, I really hope this new journey brings you your much wanted dream.  Thank you for being there for me too, do keep in touch and we will do the same.  I hope and pray that one day very soon one of us announces their BFP.  loads of love      


How are we today girls?  I'm feeling much better, still a bit low on the fact that I don't have any faith in clomid, but onwards and upwards, hoping to lose some weight and see what the fertility doc says in a couple of weeks.  Catch ya later xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Girls

Hope you all had a good weekend - am busy this morning   so be back later to  

Kelly - am sorry to see you go (even thou I don't know you very well!) but wish you all the luck in the world and I hope you pop in to let us know how you get on.  

See you all later, 


Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Monring Lovelies,

Hope we all had a good weekend? Fireworks were fab on Sat night at the bonfire we went to. I love Bonfire night! So ready for this healthy eating thing today, eaten rubbish all weekend! Feel all clogged up again. So, CD35 and no sign of ehr apart from sore (.)(.)!! Will test again Wednesday just in case, but I'm pretty sure she's on her way.

Kelly....   hun, take care.  for all your support and for making me laugh. I wish you all the   I possibly can for your new adventure, and   that you come back to us with some good news.

Flower...Glad your feeling better honey. 

Sarah...Don't work too hard missy!

Sally...Hi hun, you ok today?

Dre...What's happening hun?

Well, both DBB's out at the moment....  , so making th emost of it and playing on internet! NEed to find a new job! He he he

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

moving us back up the page..................


Kerry - Glad you had a good time at bonfire!  We stayed in all weekend and did nothing ! (well we did manage to  !)  Last night our next door neighbour had loads of fireworks so we had a free display - as stingy DH said   but it frightened Bow our kitten !  

Sal - Hiya - Good curry ?   Hope you had a good weekend.

Flower     How are you?

Dre -   How is Cardiff today?

Hello everyone else - off to do more work!  

Sarah


----------



## DRE

Hello everyone!! think most of us have been busy on diet club thread  

Sarah - Cardiff is fine today cold though!!

Anyone heard from Nickjoanne? havent heard from her in ages - hope you are ok Jo??  

Hi to Kerry/Flower/Sal and Debs   

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot

hiya girls

Sal,   not being around in the day.  how are you? 

Sarah are you in the 2ww now?  

Kerry, any AF signs yet?  

Dre, I'm fine thanks, how are you?    not seen Jo around for ages now

I gave the fireworks a miss and went to the pub for a meal and drinks instead    
Don't mondays come around quick  

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower

Mondays come round far too quick  

I miss Sal too  

YES! I am in the 2WW (my first proper one)  I o'd last month but DH was abstaining for his SA so we did not go for it!  I did not realise I had o'd until got blood tests!  Am quite excited that I am in the 2WW as I feel I belong now!    Due to start Clomid when get AF!

Talk later - Have had a busy morning am taking it easy this afternoon then off to Cribbs Causeway  after work in Bristol to do a spot of Xmas shopping!  

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Flower...No signs of AF yet. God that   really does my head in! Mondays come round far too quickly, I hate them!

Sarah....Don't mention Xmas shopping...I've note even thought about it yet!! Usually prepared by now, but the rauma of urning 30 next week is preventing me from making any sensible decisions at all!!!!   for your first offical 2ww hun!   to you.

Sally....  hope your ok honey. We're missing you!

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, what date is your birthday again?


----------



## scratch

im here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Sorry I havent been around much but I havent got a log in at work yet. But rest assured once I have that you wont be able to get rid of me   . I do keep popping on and having a look at what your all upto.
Well i am back at the docs this afternoon. He gave me a course of antibiotics for my chest infection but I still feel really rough and have a bad cough  DH asked me to sleep in the spare room as i was keeping hin awake all night  I told him to get stuffed and remeber that this week is   so he can forget it . i dont know why I am bothering because clomid obviously isnt working this time. As my bllods were only 27. But I thought without the added pressure of trying to get pg so I could leave my job we might have a little more luck 

Flower   Hope your ok! SO sorry to hear you have been down but I know what you mean

Kerry   Hiya hun. We went to a great bonfire too. DD fell asleep on my shoulder half way through the fireworks. God knows how as they were really loud 

Sarah   I know what you mean about pets. Luckily our dog is nuts and nothing scares him. i hope bow is ok.

Hiya Kelly/Dre/Debs

Chat soon

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Sal - Can't wait till you can on-line at work!


----------



## KerryB

Me either! get that login sorted girl!

Flower..birthday is 18th  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Day after my dh birthday hun!


----------



## KerryB

February must be a popular month for jiggy! Loads of birthday in November!! He he he!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

everyone must get Jiggy on Valentines Day! Except my parents I was born on Valentines Day!!!


----------



## KerryB

Will definitely remember your birthday then!!

xx


----------



## scratch

Morning Luvvies

I might be around a little more today as I have got dh to phone in sick for me. I really didnt want to but I am dying. I went back to the gp and he has given me double strength antibiotics. i have to take 8 a day for 10 days. He now says it is bronchitis. So after fighting with my conscience I have got to phone in. Its not a good start but i do feel like pooh. So grandad is taking dd to school and i am off back to bed

Catch you later

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal

Take it easy - stay in bed ALL day and keep warm.



Sarah


----------



## sarahstewart

Forgot to say   to the rest of you!

See you later!

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

Awww Sal, take it easy  

Hi everyone!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi

Flower   how are you today?

Kerry - you OK? are you working very hard? 

Dre - Hiya - What's happening with you today?  How was your G & T?  

Sal - Hope you are in bed getting lots of ZZZZZZZZZZZZ's

 to anyone else - Has anyone seen Witchie_Poo_Cat this week anywhere

Well I have a really tidy desk at the moment - not much to do (only the jobs that I keep putting off  )

See you later,

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

not seen Witchie this week, hope she is ok. she was going to come on board with the diet gang too.

I'm fine thanks hun.  I've just realised that I haven't been counting my cycle dates or anything this month so far, and its now CD12 so should ov over the weekend, better get cracking  

Kerry, your AF come yet? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB

I'm here..sorry for my unexplained absence, I've been on Ebay all morning! Sold another top! Yippee!! DB et al are all out, I have 2 invoices to type and then I'm done, wish I could go home!

Sal....you poor love, I hope you feel better. Lots of sleep and plenty of fluids missy. Have a hot bath.

Sarah...glad to hear your not so busy today hun! 

Flower...You'd better get jiggy missy! I'm ok, still no AF! She's such a cow!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi

Flower - think I will PM witchie am a bit worried she was rather down last week .  You had better put   up and start some serious   !   Good luck for this month hun.  I am going to test next wednesday but have few af twinges I think.  

Kerry - and I thought you were working hard   what you bought on ebay mate?

I would love to go home too kerry my house is a tip - did no cleaning all weekend and I am usually as bad as Kim & Aggie - Houseproud to the extreme   Dh says it will do me good to 'relax' and not have a duster in my hand all the time ! 

Talk soon

Sarah


----------



## DRE

Hello girlies   

Hope you are all ok?

Im fine - CD20 for me today and ov pains have stopped at last - was really tender and bloated this month - very uncomfortable

Sarah G&T was lovely thanks hun

Kerry - its quiet in here today too - been organising a xmas meal via email with some old work colleagues!!

Sal - hope you feel better soon hun  

Flower - hello again!

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...looking for a nice bustier to wear for my birthday party next week. Found a couple. Also been selling loads of clothes I can't get into! Might as well make some cash to pay of my awful CC bill!!! I'm also a bit Kim & Aggie! Its hard to keep my house clean though, we have half stripped walls that seem to release dust everytime I hoover or clean! 

Dre...I try and get lots of stuff done when my boss is out, like paying bills an dstuff and arranging nights out! Saves me doing it all when I get home! Naughty, but to be honest I don't care!!  

xx


----------



## scratch

HIya

I have just got up again. DD went off to school fine so I went staright back to bad. DH said my boss was ok so at least thats one thing. I still feel rough but it semms to be easing. I have to take my tablets and hour before food with just water no juice and no milk. And I have to be stood up or sat up for a full half an hour after taking them. Weird or what!!!

Kerry  I sell loads of stuff on ebay too. The only trouble with me is I buy loads aswell 

Flower  CD 13 for me too. We have only managed   once this month with me feeling so rough. So I better make an extra special effort tonight and tomorrow and get on with it. Even if it kills me 

Sarah  If you like cleaning so much your always welcome at my house   DD leaves a trail of toys where evere she goes  I love her to bits but she is as untidy as her father (and thats bad)

 DRe and anyone else I have forgotten

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry - where you having ur b'day party?  I never had one for my 30th went a bit   and hid away - could not face being 30!    am fine now! Hope you have a fab party ! 

Sal - Glad you up and about - take it easy - don't go mad on the   don't want you  after to much !


----------



## KerryB

Going for a meal with my folks on my birthday...well that's the cover story. DH said he'd organise a meal with all my friends, told my BF who thought it was a surprise, so now everyone thinks its a surprise, only I  know about it! Going for drink on teh Saturday night, I think, then DH has some surprise planned for Monday/Tuesday. Can't wait! Going to grab the 30-bull by teh horns!

Sal..I love eBay...DH tells me off all the time, cos I seel something then buy something else! He he he. Glad you feeling a bit better. Those drugs sounds very strange!

Flower & Dre....

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Oh yes Kerry - is this your surprise couple of days away?  how exciting!


----------



## KerryB

Yes, don't have a clue what he's sorted. Was hoping he was whisking me to NY but alas, doesn't look like it!   I'm sure whatever it is it will be lovely. Hope he remembers to find someone to look after Max!! 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

orr will be lovely!  has he given you an indication though, ie what on earth will you pack?!!


----------



## KerryB

Thats what I was thinking! I did say the other day I'd seen a nice coat I wanted to get, and he said I couldn't buy anything till after my birthday, so maybe its a shopping trip! That would be great!!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry - how exciting    Maybe its a weekend shopping in New York! 

Sal, Dre, Flower & anyone else -   Im off to a meeting in a bit - gonna brave the   then its off home and into my PJ's!

Take Care

and enjoy ur evening whatever you do COS tomorrow is hump day! YIPEE!  

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Might have to jump DH tonight, no jiggy since last friday!  

Have a nice eveing ladies

xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning Ladies

I managed it !!!!!!!!!!!! I really didnt think i would be able to manage it but I did. So this month shouldnt be a total right off  i might even try again tonight. DH said I didnt cough as much and that   must be good for my chest   . I am off work today DD has got an opthomoligist appointment to check her magic goggles. So I will be around later after I drop her at school. And i spoke to my boss yesterday and she said shes got my log in so I will be back with full force plenty of  .

Flower  How you doin hun?? YOu cant be far behind me this month. Cd 15 for me!!

Kerry  Had any clues yet as to where your going

Sarah  Good night in your pj's? Thats all I seem to of worn fior 3 weeks  

Take it easy today, like Sarah says it is hump day(in more ways than one ) Not long until weekend

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

morning cycle buddies 

Sal, right behind you hun, CD 13 today, I don't ov until about CD17/18 but   underway as of last night.  we've bought a tv for our room, and its a crafty way of getting dh upstairs to bed early  

Kerry, did you manage to jump on dh!  your birthday sounds so exciting!

 Sarah, Dre  

xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Hi Girls,

No jiggy for me last night! I had poorly tummy, DH got kicked at football on saturday and his leg is still really swollen and bruised, and after Sausage & Mash, we were too full! Very poor show, sorry!

Waiting for GP to ring me as she still hasn't confirmed my HSG was definitey clear. Going to ask her about being put on IVF list ASAP, and whether she'll up my dose of Clomid for these last 3 months.

Anyway, DBB on war path so must fly, will do personals later.

Love y'all
xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

good luck with doc kerry, I really hope they will up your dose of pills xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Lovely Ladies!  

I had my progesterone blood test today to confirm if indeed I o'd last week!  (should get results Friday! )  I hope the   was worth it !    The nurse who have not seen before told me she conceived both her children with clomid - so that should give us some hope ladies!  

My neice was in there (shes 1 and only just started her periods as she has a  problem with her prolactin levels  and she had to take medication to make her start......(might read up on prolactin levels not sure what they are I know I should know! )  So we had a family appointment   - I hardly ever get to see her now shes at college and has a boyfriend - she used to near enough live with us cos her mum left my brother when Lauren (the youngest of 4) was 2!  So it was nice to catch up!  She now knows we are ttc and said if I need any eggs she will donate you some!   bless her 

Sorry for my waffle    

Sal - Glad you managed   and did not die during or afterwards!  

Kerry - Sausage & Mash Hmmmm will check the diet thread in a bit.....    Hope DH isn't too injured! 

Flower -   How are you today?  

Dre -   Hello - Its sunny here in Forest of Dean - How is Cardiff?

 Everyone else - Will chat later!


----------



## flowerpot

Hi girls  

I think I might be oving earlier this month, glad I got  in last night.  I usually get a central low down ache that feels funny when i walk, then i get the ovary stabbing pains over the next 2 days, then ov.  I'm getting the first ache today which is early.

Kerry let us know when you can what the GP says  

I'm just gonna ring for a smear appt    but I want to book it in the first 2 weeks of cycle, don't want to risk the 2ww by having one xxx


----------



## DRE

hello everyone - sorry been a busy morning

Flower - good for you for getting jiggy so early -    

Sarah - bless your niece, cardiff  is nice and sunny today - cold though just been out for a lunchtime walk - very bracing!!

Kerry - hope your tummys better -   for upping your crazy pills dose hun!

Sal - hope you are getting better hun? well done on getting jiggy anyway  

CD21 for me today - not hopeful again this month, but i have to say its nice to be focussing on a diet (am i mad?) and the holiday so i dont seem too stressed about it - sort of resigned myself to it not being this month and am fine ??!!!

Hope you are all ok - hopefully cathch up later

DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower you had better get jiggy again tonight!  

Just a question if I did o last week at about day 26 as I thought I did do you reckon when I start Clomid I will O any earlier?   I will carry on with OPK just for peace of mind but still   every other day ..........  Am thinking I will have a 40 day ish cycle this month and am gonna test next Wednesday which will be day 40 if af does not arrive first.   When it arrives I can start with the   pills,

Hiya Dre - its freezing here too!  Just been for my 10 minute lunch time walk........

See you later,

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Sarah
you may find that you have shorter cycles, therefore ov earlier.  I certainly did. Before clomid my cycles were about 6 weekly or sometimes longer but clomid regulated them to a 32 day cycle, oving around 17/18.    The best thing to do when you start clomid is to do the opk's, starting earlier in the month, and make a note of any changes in your cm and pains and you should see a pattern emerging over the months (hoping you don't need it that long!).  I remember Babywhisper who was on here when i first started, she got a BFP on her first month but ovulated much earlier, think it was about CD11 so for my first cycle I started testing with opks around CD11.  the only problem with that is it will be expensive xxx


----------



## KerryB

Hi lovelies,

Well spoken to GP and she is willing to up my dose to 100mg!! YAY   !! I said seeing as though I only had one positive blood test in 6 months, could we just try it for 3 months and see what happens. She also said the my HSG results showed my tubes are definitely clear, the dye went exactly where it was meant to, and that I have a heart shaped womb! She said that shouldn't affect TTC though.

So, she said I have an appointment with cons on Monday, which I knew nothing about, to officially get results and get our referral for IVF. So things are moving now. AND   just shown up too! Never been so happy to see her! So should I count today as CD1 or tomorrow?

Sorry its a "me" post! Thinking of you all

xxx


----------



## DRE

FAB Kerry - welldone on getting your dose upped    

As for starting Clomid - if Af has started in full today then start taking them tommorrow - right girls??

Fab news about your tubes too hun - lets hope this increased does does it for you    

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot

Fantastic Kerry!!! yeaahhhhhh!!!  

If its a proper bleed and not spotting then today is CD1 so start the higher dose tomorrow.  lets hope the 100mg works and insist you have a blood test to check if its worked.  Sorry AF has come but also pleased that things are at last moving for you. Great news about the HSG


----------



## KerryB

Thanks girls. Think it will be full flow, as had spotting yesterday but thought nothing of it! So, I'll be one of you again...officially!!

xxx


----------



## scratch

Glad to you have you back hun!!!!

Hopwe your all ok and not working to hard. I am back in tomorrow but I am determinded to   Dh again tonight. He took me out for lunch today which was nice. And DD got a good result about her eyes. She ahs a wonky left eye like her dad.

Have a nice wearm evening ladies(it is freezing in Manchester)

Ctahc you later

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hello

Kerry - Thats great news    just me now to actually start clomid!

No time to chat - but hope you all have a great evening and see you all tomorrow.


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls  

Sal, glad your DD had a good eye result  

Kerry, back on the   pills tonight?!

Sarah, hows you today hun?  

Dre, and you?  you ok?  

Well! what an evening!!!  Started well, me and DH said we'd have an early night for     Then MIL turns up, she might be leaving FIL !!!!    they'd had a huge argument over something stupid as these things usually are and she nearly ended up staying over    Anyway to cut a long story short, she went back home but very late, we were too stressed and too knackered to do anything! its just one of those things that can't be helped but the timing was unbelievable! Anyway, told dh this morning that I'm   him before tea tonight!


----------



## KerryB

Monring girls,

Sal..Glad your ok, and Dd eye's are too  . 

Flower...What a nightmare!   I hope they manage to sort things out, you might have a permanent guest otherwise! Then you'd never get any jiggy! He he he

Dre...How's you? NOt long till your hols hey hun, When do you go?

Sarah...You ok hun?

Well,  it was only spotting yesterday so counting today as CD1. YAY   how mad am I being happy to be back on the   pills!!! Anyway, told DH to hide anything sharp, and keep me out of the saucepan cupboard!!! His leg is still really bad, he's having physio and ultrasound on it tomorrow. So no footie for him this weekend, good for me, bad for him!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Oh hell MIL just phoned me, she is thinking of leaving FIL tonight for a few days, going back to live with her mum.  Oh heck      When is something nice going to happen. Timing as well eh! I know thats selfish but I can't help it


----------



## sarahstewart

GOOD MORNING!  

How are you all today?

Flower - oh dear sorry ur   did not go to plan!  Hope it happens tonight!   - Oh gosh just read that MIL is leaving - OMG - does DH know yet?

Kerry - How are you?  How is the   treating you?  Good luck for this cycle.  

Sal - Hope the   is still going well........     Must be pretty difficult with a DD around - I suppose you can't just pop upstairs whilst shes having her tea !   

Dre -   How are you today?

Hello anyone else I might have missed! 

Catch you all later,

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Flower...Oh no! Have you phoned DH?? At least she's not coming to stay with you, thats the upside!  Quick question.....do you take you clomid all at once or spaced out? Just spoken to GP again and she is doing my prescription today. Start tomorrow.

Sarah... 

xxx


----------



## DRE

Morning All

So Sorry Flower - what terrible news    hope DH is ok?

Kerry i took my 100mg both tabs at the same time hun................holiday a week sunday - cant wait to (hopefully) get away from this rain - its dreadful here again today

Hiya Sal   great news on DD's results - enjoy the   hun

Sarah - how are you today?  

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot

Thats true, I feel so   because this is happening because I love them dearly, but so    about the timing.  I've just phoned dh, he sounds ok and I just said we have to give them space, times like this only the people involved can sort it out.  Not sure BMS will be happening now, might see what mood he is in, he sounded fine on the phone. Diet buddies, I did well, dh opened some booze last night when it was all happening but I refrained, somehow!  

Kerry, take them together, so 2 tablets at the same time.  I take 3 xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower

 I hope things work out OK with MIL & FIL maybe she will change her mind and calm down?  When me and DH first lived together we found it really hard (or rather I did)  and I used to kick him out weekly!  Apparently we were the 'talk' of the village with our  !   and the villagers were glad to see us move!  Cheeky!  

Good luck with everything - am thinking of you.......well done for not drinking.....any excuse for me and I would have  knocking back the vino  

Dre - No rain here yet must be on its was from Wales....  Bet you are well excited for  have you started packing yet?

Kerry - Glad you asked that Q I am due to start 50mg first month then 100mg 2nd and third month and was wondering the same.......

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Well done you with the booze. I was tempted to ahve a glass of wine last night, but I think I sinned enough! Hope things work out with the outlaws.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

thankyou    Just decided that really we have to take a back seat and leave them to it really, times like this only the people involved can sort it out, we will just be there if they need us.  I hope they sort it, my SIL is getting married in the carribean in may and we're all going to it, she doesnt know anything has happened yet    

looking forward to a nice glass of red wine tomorrow!


----------



## KerryB

Mmmm...wine! Apparently I was reading on a "Wheat free Food" website that wine is bad for me too! As its got yeast in and is fermented! God, I won't be able to have anything soon!!

xx


----------



## DRE

mmmmmmmmmmmmm wine - really looking forward to couple this weekend - Kerry thats sooooooo unfair  

Sarah - Im going to start packing this weekend - so I can relax next saturday (we have to leave at 2.30am sunday morning to get to bristol airport) so i want everything done ready - so saturday we can go out for lunch have a few drinks and early night.   

Rains eased off a bit now - been on the internet most of the morning looking for inspiration for DH's xmas present - any ideas? what you girls getting your DH's/DP's


----------



## flowerpot

its so hard to buy for dh!! men have it so easy don't they, we'll take anything and be happy!    I've got dh birthday first   next Thursday!  I've got tickets for a concert he'd like for next year as a surprise and just need something else to go with.  he plays golf so think i'll give him some golfy stuff, any probably golf vouchers for bday, not very clever though!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi

Kerry - What has happened to ur photo hun?  I used to have an allergy to Yeast and had to cut it out of my diet!  which is pretty  difficult!     Wine is full of yeast and the best alcohol to drink is Vodka as it is pure....but I hate the stuff.  Anyway I cut it out of my diet (yeast) and slowly re-introduced it but try and not eat too much yeast like MSG and bread and the bad stuff really.......and I have been OK.  I still partake in a glass of wine but usually white.

Dre - I don't know what to buy DH he has written a list of rubbish basically DVD's and Playstation games!   We did say we would not buy much as we have ordered a new sofa from DFS that should arrive before Xmas    I have bought him some cufflinks cos he wears them to work and is always losing them.

Flower - Dh plays golf too that sounds a good idea.


S

Catch you all later

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Sarah..thought I'd go back to my old photo while I'm waiting for a more recent picture of me! Look nothing like that now, apart from being 2 stone heavier! That was taken on my birthday last year, and I'd lost loads of weight for iit as we were on holiday!! Not been having bread for a while, well cheated on Tuesday and it made me ill! I never knew until I read on that website that MSG is made from yeast! 

Dre..sooo jealous!

Flower....men are awful to buy for! We've said we're not going to spend loads on each other for Xmas, rather save for a holiday next year instead. But will get him a few golfy things too, and PS2 games. Already paid towards a jacket too.

Feel soooooo fat today! I'm at the uncomfortable blown up phase, I get like this from time to time and feel like someone has filled me full of air (not bloated though) and I'm like a sumo!! Need to lose weight asap!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry

I am having a fat day today am really bloated think the   might be on her way - boobs are a little sore too.

I had never even heard of MSG when I was diagnosed with yeast intolerance    Its in loads of stuff and at the time I was a student living on takeaways and crisps oh and cheap cider     There is loads of MSG in chinese food - I always ask them not to put it in.....whether thay do or not  

I have just had my lunch and choked on a satsuma - I an sat here with tears pouring down my face    



 everyone 


Sarah


----------



## KerryB

You poor love, are you ok??

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

am fine hun - could not stop coughing for about 10 mins and was nearly sick!     what a wally!

S


----------



## flowerpot

Awww Sarah are you ok?  I'm always choking on bananas for some reason!  

I hate that fat feeling when everything feels uncomfortable.  have you tried peppermint tea?


----------



## flowerpot

posted at the same time!!    glad you're ok....be careful!


----------



## sarahstewart

Peppermint Tea is on my shopping list as I noticed lots of you lovely ladies recommend it whilst on clomid.

Just feel like a fat frump and wouldn't mind if I had actually pigged out!  

Got loads to do this evening but wish I could just veg out really  

DB out this afternoon too (was out this morning too ) hence why I have been on here all day!  

S


----------



## KerryB

I love peppermint tea. I've just noticed that the box of fruit tea I bought form Sainsbury's contains hibiscus! It's a mizxed box and every one has it on! Will have to buy some more.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Gosh I had better check mine too.....Do you know why we should avoid it?


----------



## flowerpot

yeah, i had to throw a box away last month, i think a lot of the red/berry coloured ones contain it, the peppermint and lemon ones are ok.  Sarah, apparently it can stop implantation


----------



## KerryB

So could you drink it up to ovulation?

x


----------



## flowerpot

I guess so?  but I'd sooner not, I guess its a personal choice.  Am sure I've read something on the "prenatal" board, have a look on there hun.

Its quiet today don't you think?


----------



## flowerpot

just had a quick nosey on prenatal, can't find the info now (they mention it under a green tea discussion but not much)! it might have been ask a nurse!!  Natasha would know I'm sure


----------



## KerryB

I'll verge on teh side of safety and buy some more. I ahve non-hibiscus ones at home, just bought these for work for ease. Never mind.

It is quiet today. Everytime I pop back nothing has changed, except for us of course! The Chatterboxes!!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

I think if you will think "could I have done more to help" then its better not to have them.  The trouble is we can go on for ever can't we eating this, avoiding that  

  yeah!  I'm just killing time until home time at 4pm.  had enough of work for one day!


----------



## sarahstewart

me too Flower  

Just us three today - quiet cosy isn't it?  

Are you both working tomorrow?


----------



## DRE

Sorry girls been busy - keep checking on you tho

Im off home soon too - but Ill be on from home in the morning

have a nice evening and be good!!!

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot

Yeah I'll be here!  

don't worry dre!! take care and have a nice night


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry - change your signature hun - you've put CLONID  !!!


----------



## sarahstewart

@ Clonid u wally Kerry  

Dre have a good weekend hun  

Flower - same again tomorrow then?  


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

these loony pills effecting her more than she cares to admit!  

Will be around on and off all day tomorrow (have a few bits I have to get done).   for me girls that we can get   in, with everything else going on.

See you tomorrow girls, bye bye


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower

Hope you have some   hun - a quickie will be fine!  and I always tell DH I have to lie down 4 ages after even thou 20/30 mins should be OK!  Then he has to bring me a cup of tea etc  

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Yes, I'm an idiot! You can tell I didn't check it before I saved it! He he he    

Have a nice evening Flower, have a lovely day off Dre.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning gang

Nothing from MIL or FIL last night and we just left them to it so no idea whats happening at the moment!!  Good news is that me and dh went for   when we both got in from work before tea so thats good!  Normally would be due to ov on Monday but I've been getting the twinges a few days earlier so wanted to cover everything!!  

Thank Crunchie its friday!!!!  Going to a meeting at 9, droan    will be back later. xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Lovely Ladies  

Flower - Glad   went well - think you should stay in bedroom all weekend!  

Kerry -   how are you?

Dre - Enjoy your day off!  (I hardly ever get Fridays off as its only me that works a FRiday so I have to beg other staff to work for me)   

But no time to be miserable!  ITS FRIDAY ! HOORAY!  I am  tonight and have friends round for dinner tomorrow   then off to do a bit of Xmas shopping on Sunday.........

Catch you all later

 to anyone I have missed.....


----------



## KerryB

Morning... 

Not feeling great today girls. Like I've got the weight of the world on my shoulders. Works is awful, atmosphere is horrid, DH's leg is really bad (black and blue from knee to ankle, and bless him he cried last night cos it hurt so much), skint, turning 30, fat, and to top it off, start those lovely pills tonight. Might as well give up now!

Anyway...sorry about that.....

Flower...Glad you got nooky in   ! None for us this week cos of "the leg"!!! Glad the outlaws seem to be ok too.

Sarah... Glad your happy, send me some cheer   !! 

Sally...hope your ok honey??

Hi everyone else...hope your all ok?

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

awww Kerry you sound really down hun........I am gonna try and cheer you up.....

    

      

   

your life begins at 30 hun (don't be like me and get all depressed when you hit the big 30)     Everybody is skint hun - I close my eyes when I go to the cashpoint so I can't see how overdrawn I am     And you are part of the clomid dieters so you will be a skinny minny by Xmas !   (well I don't think any of us will be skinny minny's)   but stick at it hun.....we all have miserable days  

I hope DH  gets better soon - bless him - I have only seen DH cry once!  He sees me cry every day!   when I watch extreme makeover home edition! 

Anyway hope I have cheered you up!     

Sal - when do u get log in at work

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

Awwww Kerry hun!!  We all know how you feel because we have all been there too, your just having an off day I'm sure and will be right as rain tomorrow.  
Sorry to hear about dh leg, how awful   
Trust me that turning 30 is nothing to worry about! enjoy the attention   and all the pressies  
Can you do something nice this weekend for something to look forward to?  What time is hometime?
Must admit after the gym tonight, looking forward to  and vino  sat on my ass for the evening!  Got a ready meal to have for tea  a low fat curry, so its easy but healthy xxxx

hugs all round


----------



## KerryB

Thanks girls, your so lovely.  Sarah, you did cheer me up hun love the  and  !!!! I know its just an off day, I'll feel better later. I'm shopping tomorrow for a nice outfir to wear next weekend - I was bidding on a lovely top on eBay and some b*tch has come in and taken it! - and going to a Freinds jewelery aprty, so might treat myself - or Mr Barclaycard will!!! I am looking forward to my birthday, I love being the centre of attention he he he, and of course the pressie's! Just depressed that my 20's are over I suppose, but they say life begins as you said Sarah.

Thank you girls,  

Just popping out for 10 while DBB2 is out.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

kerry - Glag you feel better hun   
I hate it when people outbid me on ebay - makes me soooooo  .

Flower - sounds like a great evening - what CD are you hun?

  

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

CD 15 today, I usually ov CD17/18 

Hit that plastic Kerry, thats the way!!!


----------



## scratch

Guess who is baclk with her very own log in? No longer can you chat in peace i will be reading!!!!!

Have a lovely day but i have got to dash. sign laungage course at 1230 and i need the loo

Love Sal x

ps it is great to be back


----------



## flowerpot

yayyy!  Go Sal go!!  nice to have you back with us  

got some stuff I need to get done before I finish at 3 girls so back in a bit xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

HOORAY!    Sal is back!!!!!

         

Flower - do you do OPK? or do you just know?  I phoned the docs for my progesterone results but they don't have them yet.  

Kerry  

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya Sarah
sometimes I do, sometimes I dont.  I certainly did when I first started clomid so I could see what my cycle was going to do,    and I have done when I have upped my dose.   I have seen a pattern emerging now where I get low central aching where its uncomfortable to walk, peeing loads and low back ache then ovary stabbing pains (I normally get a + opk at this time) then ov after all the twinges have stopped the day after.   I got the twinges and ovary aches a couple of days earlier upto yesterday, not as much today, so think it might have come a bit earlier, wanted to cover those days plus I'll cover the days I'd normally ov which will be sun/mon.  I'll be walking like john wayne!    
I haven't done opk's this month though, just making sure we get jiggy every other day over all the above mentioned time!  xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah, meant to say, that its a good idea to have BMS before you ovulate (and get the +opk) because sperm lives longer than the egg and its good to have it there ready for the egg.  So get jiggy a few days before you ov and carry on over ovulation


----------



## flowerpot

Finishing in 10 mins girls   

Have a fantastic weekend   

Kerry hope you feel a bit better now hun, chin up    
Sal, you still BMS?    
Dre, hope you had a fab day off lucky girl  
Sarah, keep pressing for those blood results  

Speak to you all next week   xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

OK

We did that anyway cos we just   every other day around the time I thought I might Ov - ie from day 19 until day 29 just in case.......wondering how different cycle will be with clomid....think it was you who suggested OPK from day 10 when start.....
 @ john wayne - cystitus city!  My cousin who does my reflex said ooo ur bladder inflamed do you have cystitus!  My reply - WE ARE TTC - so lots of sex YEP.

enjoy ur   hope your lucky this month..   

enjoy ur   and  tonight too.

Weather [email protected] here now - v windy &  

Sarah


----------



## sarahstewart

guess you all gone home now  

Have a good weekend - see you Monday if I don't get time to pop on at the weekend  



Sarah


----------



## KerryB

I'm still here! Sorry, DBB around and on the war path yet again!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

gosh we were nearly page 2!

   all you lovely ladies - hope you are having a good weekend - we are off out in a bit (have been lazy this morning!)

Dre, Sal, Kerry, Flower and everyone see you tomorrow!  

Flower - hows the   going?



Sarah


----------



## scratch

Hiya

I hope youi have all had a lovely weekend. I thought ter post too befiore we ended up on page 2

Catch you tomorrow

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Morning gang  

how is everyone today?  Don't monday's come round quick  

So whats new?

Today is the last day I would normally ov and all the twinges etc settled down by yesterday so I suspect its been a day or so earlier.  Had   Monday, Thurs, Fri, hope that covers Sat/Sun, it should do?  Will have tonight for good measure  

Catch ya later xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies

Just a quick   hope you all had a good weekend - isn't it a lovely chilly frosty morning today (well it is here anyway!)

Started spotting today so looks like I will be starting clomid on Wednesday I usually get proper af on 2nd day so CD1 will be tomorrow is that right girls?  Serves me right DH and I went to Toys R us yesterday Xmas shopping for neices and nephews and usually we walk through baby stuff(cute cots and buggies) but we lingered and looked at a few.......silly billy's that we are!

DH has SA on 22nd and needs to abstain for 2 days before DO you think I would ov that early?  I know someone said start OPK from CD10 and CD10 will be 24th so we probably be oK?

Sorry girls went a bit me, me , me then (why do we always have to find something to worry about?)

Sal, Dre, Flower, Kerry   and see you later.



Sarah


----------



## scratch

Morning

I hope your all ok. And yes it is a lovely frosty morning in Manchester too!!!
Well I think I am now on the 2ww. i am not entirely sure. I seem to of lost the plot this month with one thing and another. Last day of antobiotics today too and i am at last starting to feel better. But the down side is we have only had  bms twice this month so it feels like a bit of a waste. Cons on Thursday for another ear bashing about weight   I think  I have managed to loose some but not as much as I would of liked. 

Flower,Sarah,Kerry,Dre 

Parents evening tonight. Our first one. I am dreading it. I dont know why because dd is usually really good but it is just so worrying.

Dont work to hard

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Hi lovelies,

Glad everyone is OK this fine frosty morning. Its proper winter now. Get rid of all these horrid cold bugs.

Sal...I'm sure Parents Evening will be fine, she'll get a glowing report. Hope cons app goes well.

Flower...  I'm sure you've covered all bases, no harm in a little jiggy tonight though  

Sarah... Sorry about AF coming. Count tomorrow as CD1, then you can start   on Wednesday.  you'll be a fully fledged Clomid girl then. Good luck hun.

Well, I've been a nightmare this weekend! Poor DH. Well he deserved some of it! This bloody leg thing is really wearing thin now! It's still very bruised (he joked that he had been hit by a car, and its that bad people believed him!) At least he'll be fit for whatever we do next weekend! CD5 for me, and   pills kicked in very quickly. Been in tears all weekend! Feeling very down, but happier today. Think going form 50mg to nothing to 100mg has made me worse than ever. Cracked our new mirrored wardrobe door yesterday and you'd think someone had died the amount I cried! DH was laughing at me! That did not help! Anyway, got cons appointment this pm, and DBB is out all day thank god. Got to go on my own as DH is in Tamworth, and even my mum can't come. Might ring my sister as she's off today...anyway....will hopefully get our referral for IVF to St Mary's then at least we're on the list. 

Last Monday as a 20 something   !!!

Love y'all
xxxxx


----------



## scratch

Hiya

I know what you mean Kerry about being in tears. i watched EE on Friday and couldnt stop crying. It was a good job dh was on nights or i never would of lived it down   

Sarah  You will be a fully fledged   by the end of the week. Good luck hun and lets have some good news.

Flower  You about today?? Or are you just trying to get some work done.

Boss is off so i can  skive as much as I like  

Love ya 

Sal x


----------



## DRE

Morning all

lovely and frosty here in wales too - I love it!!!

CD26 for me today - getting twinges and think it will come right on time on wednesday - I want it to be finished by Sunday for hols   only a couple of days of taking loopy pills whilst on hols then

Hello to Flower/Sal/Sarah/Kerry    

I was in tears too - had my hair cut and coloured on friday - I like it but DH 'looked' at me the wrong way and that was that LOL

catch you all later - busy today

DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart

Why do Dh's do it?  I had my hair cut Saturday and Dh called me helmet head when I go home.

 it makes me laugh now but at the time I   ! 

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Helmet head! Poor you! I'm sure it looks lovely, and can fully appreciate it wasn't funny at the time!

Dre....  I'm sure you look lovely too hun. Take not notice!

xxx


----------



## scratch

Men are stupid thats why    My dh said I looked like Ronnie Corbett because my eye brows needed waxing. They are such little treasures arent they

sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

You reminded me I need to get my eyebrows waxed or I will have 1 eyebrow by the end of the week!  

Just got my Progesterone results I did ovulate when I thought I did so OPK was correct!  had a level of 39 which is good I think especially as it was unmedicated!  Pity the   did not get to the egg.   and we had more than enough      

Chat later


Helmet Head  (perhaps I should change my log in to that )


----------



## flowerpot

Work has been madness this morning! if that phone rings one more time I swear I’ll chuck it out of the window!

Anyway,

Dre   

Sal, tonight will be fine I’m sure, DD looks like a little angel.  know what you mean about not covering with enough BMS, I feel the same  

Sarah, welcome to the clomid club officially!  Yes, take tomorrow as CD1 if you get proper bleeding and start tablets day after  

Kerry, aww poor you horrible when you feel like that but you sound brighter today.  Best of luck for your appt this afternoon  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB

Sarah & Sal...aka The Unibrow Girls!! I can't stop laughing!! I'm in the office alone thank god otherwise people would think I'm mental!! Well, I am but they don't know that !!  

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

at unibrow!  

Sarah great news about your progesterone results!  lets hope clomid gives you that little boost that you need


----------



## sarahstewart

You cheeky things!  

Dare I mention my bikini line?     

Off to eat my chicken salad - be back in a bit..........


Sarah


----------



## scratch

My eyebrows now look lovely. They did look like a caterpilla was camping out across my forehead but i would never let dh hear me say that. I gave him so much grief about him calling me Ronnie that he felt so guilty he paid for me to have them waxed.  

Flower   Looks can be very decieving. DD is a right little bossy boots when she wants so I hope she has been behaving.

Sarah   Hope your ok with af arriving. I havent seen my bikini line for years    i am afriad it is armpits eyebrows and legs and thats your lot. No one except dh see the rest   

Kerry   Good luck for later. Let us know how you get on 

Love Sal x

Only 20 mins until home time yipeeeeeee


----------



## KerryB

Glad to hear your un-Ronnie'd now!! He he he  

Oohh..armpits, painful. I want to ask my GP about laser hair removal on the NHS. Bloody PCOS makes me sprout hairs all over the place!!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Good to see you are all working hard  

Kerry - Are you on ebay?      

Sarah


----------



## sarahstewart

Ladies

Have a quick question for you.......yesterday I started spotting but by lunchtime I had proper red blood and lots of it  .  Should I now count that as CD1 rather than today?

Hope you are all OK? 


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls

Sarah I'd say count yesterday as CD1 then, you obviously had proper bleeding. Take the tablets tonight  

Managed   last night so definitely now in the      Was one of them where you're not really in the mood, just up for a cuddle and sleep but we had to make the effort.  Ah well, 2 weeks of "proper" sex now instead of having to!

how is everyone?


----------



## sarahstewart

Thanks Flower

Will start the   pills tonight!

Hope you are lucky this month......what day will be your test day hun?

See you later


Sarah


----------



## scratch

Morning

Isnt it cold again!!! It is nice though. Cuddling up weather . 
Well parents evening went really well. DD's teacher said she was a pleasure to teach. one of those children that is really aware of what is going on around her.(nosy like her mum) I was so proud. it took me all my time not to start   Dh would of been so embarrassed. Lets just hope she can stay like that.

Flower  i am with you hun.   

Kerry  How was the docs appt Hope your ok chicken  

Sarah  Oh my god another one on the   pills how will the world cope     Good luck and lets see if we can beat the  

Have a lovely day ladies and dont work to hard.

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

so glad the parents evening went so well Sal, what a little angel she is, bless  

Kerry, do tell us how the appt went yesterday 

Sal, I'll be testing/AF 28th November, 4 days after my fertility appt, don't know whether to do a first response that day so I know if I have to go or not!


----------



## DRE

Morning girls!!!

CD27 foe me today - consultants appt - in the morning uurrgghh wonder will be next for me!!!!!!!!!!

Flower -     for you this month

Kerry how did the docs go hun??

Sally - bless your DD - bet you were really proud - fab news   

Sarah - good luck with loopy pills - Ill be startingm ine shortly too I think - although I had AF pains yesterday but today they are gone   

better go and get some work done - catch you all later on 

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot

good luck for your appt Dre  
I'm dreading mine, scared of what they'll say is next


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Well hosp was total waste of time yesterday! I was so mad when I came out. 
1. It was a different consultant AGAIN. 
2. She only wanted to tell me about my HSG results, which I already have!
3. She totally contradicted what my GP and the previous consultant told me!
4. She made a huge deal about DH   results, and said he might need to be referred!!

Basically she said that after these 3 months on Clomid, if nothing has happened we will be referred for IUI!! We've already been told there isn't any point doing IUI by GP and cons!! AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHHH! She didn't even asked me if knew what it was, just proceeded to tell me! Doesn't she know I'm becoming an expert on all things TTC??!! I switched off after a while and just wanted to get out! She finished by saying that if IUI doesn't work, we'll be put on the IVF list....WE ALREADY KNOW THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So day21 bloods as usual, and see them in 3 months. Going to go see my GP and ask her to refer me to a private consultant who my friend has also seen. I don't mind paying the £80 if its going to give us a clear picture and plan for the next 6 months. One good thing she said was that I would be able to have another 3 months after these on Clomid, as I'll still only have done 9 months.

So all in all, I'm not better off! Sorry for ranting but its been playing on my mind all night!

So....

Flower....Glad you managed some more jiggy! Its nice when it gets to this point and you can do it because you want to! DH wanted a quickie last night but I wasn't in the mood at all after stupid consultant woman!!

Sarah...Good luck hun, you'll be fine with the   pills. How much will you be taking?

Sally....You ok today missy? Finished your tablets now? Glad parents evening went well, bless her.

Dre...Good luck or appt hun. Let us know what they say. I hope you get more answers/info than I did!!

xxxxx


----------



## KerryB

PS. She also said my PCOS is inactive at the moment!! My FSH was 5.6 and LH 5.2, what does that mean? IF PCOS isn't active, what's causing us to not conceive?? I've still got Polycycstic Ovaries but not the syndrome? Talk about confused  

xxx


----------



## scratch

Oh Kerry   I know what you mean about cons being a pain in the [email protected] I am dreading my appt because i already know the clomid isnt working so I dont really want to think abut whats next. In a way i think I might just give up for a while and maybe do some travelling. i will just have to wait and see what they say on Thursday. But i will put money on them telling me to loose weight!!!

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Oh Kerry, what a pallarva. I hate it when we have appointments like that.  Sal you seeing your consultant too? blimey were all seeing them at the same time.  Kerry, will they not put you on the IVF WL now?  that way by the time you have done the clomid, tried IUI (if you do) it might be coming upto your turn?


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, just an idea - why not post about your bloods/pcos on the pcos board, I bet the pcos girls can explain? xxx


----------



## scratch

I know I am at st marys on thursday. Anyone would think we had a group ticket    

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Thanks girls. I will go on the PCOS board, once DBB is out of my hair!

I think I will try and get my referal to the private cons and get her to put us on the IVF list. So sick of all this. Feel very dejected today, like you Sal wondering if its all worth it.  Got to talk to DBB sometime about maternity becasue if they don't pay any except stautory I'm going to have to find a new job. Just what I need, something else to worry about.

Sorry for being  , just having a moan.  Good luck for Thursday Sal
x


----------



## scratch

Oh Kerry   dont get dejected you stick with it hun. You never know what santa has in his sack!!!!

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

keep that chin up Kerry, we will all get there, were too special not to   xxx


----------



## scratch

i second that !!!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## DRE

me too hun !!   

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB

your so lovely girls. So glad I "met" you!

xxx


----------



## scratch

i am bored. i cant wait for 1 o'clock and then I am off into town. DD keeps moaning her legs are cold so i am going to m and s to get her some long socks. i might just get something nice to eat while i am in there. See i told you i was usless at dieting   Fat and happy thats me . Weird isnt it. i dont really mind being big and dh loves me this way. but alll the docs and cons keep telling me to loose weight. But i wasnt much bigger when I had dd so how can that be a problem. i think sometimes they use the weight thing as an excuse. Like if you told them you smoked it would be that that was stopping us concieve. Do you know what i mean!
See told you i was bored., i cant half ramble when i have nothing to do.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

yeah i understand sal, I've known bigger women get pregnant.  its such a pain, I know thats what they are going to say to me next week


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies

Have you missed me? 

 to you Kerry sorry you feeling down hun.......would you like me to email you a piccie of my bushy eyebrows and spotty chin to cheer you up?   I am gross today........DH sensitive one asked me where superted was this morning?  (I didn't know his mate was called spotty   - cheeky bleeder - what with helmet head, and spotty I could throttle him)   

Sal - Glad DD's parents eve went OK?  Isn't she good...  - If you are happy with your weight then tell the cons to  they get on my nerves bossing us around. 

Dre, Flower -   How are you?

S


----------



## scratch

I think telling the cons to stuffed is a wonderful idea. And lets face i have plenty of   to kiss too      

Love 
still bored
Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

have a vision of you in cons office pulling your trousers down and waving ur bum in his face!


----------



## scratch

not a pretty picture to conjure up just before lunch      

sal x


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## sarahstewart

NUTTERS ALL OF US!


----------



## scratch

God i am in a good mood today. Very giddy   
i might even let dh come near me tonight. He kindly pointed out last night that you actually have top have sex to get pg.I suppose it helps when your ttc. But I have been poorly  

Sal x

10 mins to go yipeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## flowerpot

you're on form today girl, you really are!!!


----------



## scratch

I just hope i can stay in such a good mood until dh gets home. he has just texted me to see if i want a bottle of low fat wine     . I said get me a full fat one and i will just drink half of it     

Sal x

5 mins


----------



## flowerpot

you're a nutter    but I love ya


----------



## KerryB

I am so crying with laughter! Sal your mental! You've really cheered me up!!

 
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal I LOVE you.....


----------



## scratch

Hiya

Glad I cheered you all up today. But Sarah check out your picture    the photo of ypu is really nice but you better change your caption or your name to bow!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

wind ur neck in funny pants - was in the middle of doing it (I can't help being slow.... )

changed the pic to me and DH now.....


----------



## scratch

Nice to see you

Sal x

I think flower should put one on too!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Me too!   we want to see you!

Sarah..what a lovely picture, nice to see you hun. I need to get mine updated. Will get a nie one this weekend. I get my hair done on Sat so will do it then, and maybe of DH too.

xx


----------



## KerryB

Oooh look at you Sal...keeping up with the Stewarts!  

xx


----------



## scratch

I know but I never seem to have a nice photo of me and dh . Only of dd she is so photogenic. I hate having my pic taken and dh is pig ugly    Only kidding i love him to bits

SAl x


----------



## sarahstewart

might get the camera out tomorrow and take a piccie of DH doing his fertility dance and post it on here - what do you reckon?

Thanks Flower......If you can't look nice on your wedding when can you look nice!    

Love

Spotty helmet head

lol @ kerry - well everyone wants to keep up with the stewarts


----------



## scratch

we want  we want  we want  we want  we want  we want  
Sal x


----------



## scratch

well that didnt work did it!!!!

Sal


----------



## KerryB

Sally...your lovely, don't put yourself down!   And you crack me up!  

Sarah...      

Bet   gone home now. We'll nobble her tomorrow!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal

You really have the 'funnies' on you today.....have you started that low fat wine already??     

Have a good evening all - don't forget to buy eggs ready for tomorrow night  


Sarah


----------



## scratch

we bought some double yolk eggs so if I use one of them will I get double the luck. And no the wine hasnt arrived yet so god help dh when it does.

SAl x

Ps i have just made my dumplings  yummmmmmmm


----------



## KerryB

Low fat wine?? Sal..have the full fat, you'll be letting me down otherwise!   at the double yolks!!

Sarah...have a nice evening too. EE and Walk Away & I Stumble for me xx

XXX


----------



## flowerpot

you lot are mad!  

Sarah, the pic is fab. Girls I'd love to put a piccie on but I have a feeling there may be prying eyes on here and I'd sooner not put one on so they know its me, Sal I think I've mentioned it to you on pm why.


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning

Flower - no worries about the pic    You can look at my ugly mug instead.   

Kerry - I was   at walk away and I stumble......

Sal - How were the dumplings and FULL Fat wine?  Double yolkers never thought of that.......wonder If I can get some in the Co-op at lunch time?   

Chat later


Sarah


----------



## scratch

Morning

I promise to behave myself today. and i will be alot less giddy  

The dumplings were fab and dh bought me red wine for a change. i only had one glass so i was quite good.

How is every one else this fine frosty morning?? i love this weather.

Well it is hump day today thank god.

Chat soon

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

I'm fine tar, pretty shattered, hate these dark mornings but love the sunny frosty weather. can't wait for prague in december its like this every day but really cold, you have to wear a thermal vest


----------



## scratch

thermal vest oh how sexy     

sal x

Nearly as good as my fleecey pyjamas


----------



## scratch

We are all very quiet today!!! dont tell me your all working     Never!!!!!

Kerry  where are y0u hun?

Flower  Dont work to hard.

Sarah  I hope your not messing about with eggs again 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

about your picture Flower, but I can understand if you think your being  on. How lovely having you trip to look forward to.

Sal....fleecy PJ's are great!! Rock on!!!

Sarah...I cried so much! Bloody drugs!!

Had a lovely evening which was then ruined by a stupid argument about TV at bedtime! It was half the drugs, half me! Thats my excuse anyway!

xx


----------



## KerryB

Sal..must have posted together!


----------



## sarahstewart

ME WORKING     

Just nipped out to meet DH in the opticions to help him choose his glasses - HE can't be trusted to choose is own       


AM BACK NOW

Sarah


----------



## scratch

I think it must be a man thing about glasses. My dh chose his last ones all by himsle fand they are useless. he chose the thinest flimsiest he could find. i am forever taking them back to get them repaired    Why oh why did he not listen to me!!!!

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

MEN DON'T LISTEN!!!!!!!!!!!  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Thats true enough!

Don't know if clomid is kicking in but I feel like   everyone.

Sarah


----------



## scratch

Sarah  Welcome to our world you are now a fully fledged nutter   
If you need to kick some ass pop round to Kerrys work. her boss is always worth a good kicking    

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

There is women in my office and I could just grab her head and smash it into the wall    

   

Im not usually violent honest.


----------



## KerryB

Yes Sal, especially today!! SHE'S A BIATCH!!!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry

Want me to pop round and     her ?


----------



## scratch

Kerry

i will hold the fat cow down while Sarah knocks nine cobs of [email protected] out of her    

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME, AS LONG AS I CAN GIVE HER A KICK AS WELL!!
XX


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry is DBB there?  I bet her ears are burning!  

S


----------



## scratch

And so they should be the horrible fat doggy breath baboon

sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

is she really that bad kerry?

isn't it weird working in her house?


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah, you're definitely a fully fledged member of the clomid angry society!  I have come so close to   someone for the slightest thing!    

Kerry, you looking forward to Friday?  wooo-hoo!!


----------



## KerryB

Sal.. I think you have tourettes today!!!

Sarah..it is weird, but it's also very officey. They only really have their bedroom and the lounge that are out of bounds. Its a huge house with 2 bedrooms converted to offices, the study is my office and what would be the dining room is DBB's partner's office. We get all out food and drinks free, petrol allowance and can use the company trade accounts. BUT..they aren't very nice a lot of the time. I'm just upating my CV so I can start applying for jobs! Ye haa!!


----------



## KerryB

Flower...must have posted together! Yeay I'm getting excited ! I know its silly, but I still love my birthday! One special day that I can do whatever I want!!

xx


----------



## scratch

You go girl. I was really unsure about changing jobs but now I am really glad I did  and dh is pleased too because I am not as grumpy   i even let him give me a pedicure last night. How nice am I   

Not long now birthday girl. I think your really brave. i am dreading being 30   I dont know why but i am not looking forward to it one bit. The pressies will be nice though 

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Your DH is the best Sal!! I'm so jealous!

Mmmm...presents! There is definitely something fishy going on, no-one has asked me if there is anything I would like. Very strange!

xx


----------



## DRE

Morning girls!!! You make me laugh     - and I need it today

Just had the morning from hell – had my consultants appt – to refer me to IVF unit as coming to end of Clomid (this month left)

My appt was at 9.40 I wasn’t called through until 11.10 – by which time AF got me    

Then I was sent through to some doctor Id never seen before – who just said take this months clomid – Im referring DH to urology (sp) as low count – I asked what it was he said 4 million?? Advice on this please girls?? Then he said after DH had been examined to make another appt to go back.

No all in all this will take 3 months and I have to start my last round of Clomid 2morrow – Im furious to be honest I know I would have gotten more info from my consultant

So I called DH when I left and I was ranting and all he could say was Oh great!!! Ive got to be examined!!!

Ive been crying all the way to work (had to make up an excuse as to why I didn’t get in until almost 12 – when DB thinks I only went to get a checkup and repeat prescription – and my clutch is playing up on my car now!!!!!!!!!

Sorry it’s a me rant – and now I need chocolate


DRE
XXX


----------



## flowerpot

i love birthdays too! i'm excited about dh's bday tomorrow as muh as he is!    trouble with mine is that its a week before xmas so xmas kind of takes over   but at least I'll be away in Prague    Are you in work friday kerry?

wheres Dre?


----------



## flowerpot

sorry Dre, we must have posted at the same time

Awwww hunny, so sorry the appointment didnt go well what a bummer. evil to leave you hanging like that for 3 months    Will they not at least put you on the waiting list in the meantime?  Grrrrrr.  I'm dreading next friday, I bet I get as much  

Not sure on sperm results, natasha would know, although I think she answered someone the same question quite recently if you just read back the subject titles

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scratch

Oh Dre

Chin upchicken, but i know what you mean about being left hanging on. Dh was asking me last night what was the next step and i said I wasnt sure. I will have to wait until after i see the cons tomorrow. They dont half think there god dont they?

Try not to stress and if you feel like it have some chocolate. i wont tell

Love Sal x


----------



## scratch

i am off for the day now. I wont be around until after my appt tomorrow. So i will let you all know what the snotty cons has to say. i do feel a little more positive. If he goes on about my weight(which he will) i am going to kindly point out i was this size when I had dd and thats that. So I will be about after about 11am tomorrow.
Have a lovely evening ladies and be good  

Love Sal x

ps i am not telling whats for tea in our house flower would kill me


----------



## flowerpot

oh Sal!! good luck for tomorrow, what time is your appt


----------



## flowerpot

sorry, posted at the same time again!!! good luck  

And


----------



## sarahstewart

Good luck for tomorrow Sal remember     

Dre - I am sorry you feel    have some chocolate hun - it helps    I really think that cons don't give a feck about our feelings.......I hope it all works out for you hun.  Have you ovulated unmedicated ever?

Flower, Kerry hope ur working hard.


Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Dre...What is going on with cons at the moment, my appointment was rubbbish on Monday as well. I know how frustrated you must be Dre. Did they say what to do if this last cycle is unsuccessful (which we all hope it won't be!)?? They're not worth their weight in pig [email protected] at the moment! Bloody NHS!!

Sorry rant over!!

Flower...what date before xmas You can't just say week before!!

Sarah...  
Sal..I know you've gone but good luck for tomorrow  


Just braved M&S, it was full of old biddies doing their xmas shopping. Got 7, yes 7, pairs of trousers! Will take 6 back I promise!!

xxx
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry

7 pairs of trousers!!!     

quiet now in here.....now sal is gone     

 to you all


sarah


----------



## flowerpot

7 pairs       

      

I've just got a deadline to get done before hometime, will catch you all tomorrow


----------



## KerryB

Only cos it was busy and I couldn't be arsed to try them on, so I bought multi-sizes!! Then I can take back what I don't want! There is logic to my madness, I promise! I won't keep them all just one..or maybe 2!!!

It is quiet!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

It is isn't it?

I am off in a bit.....so   see you tomorrow - have a good evening!


Sarah


----------



## KerryB

You too hun, don't forget your spell!

LoL
xxx


----------



## scratch

Just thought I would nip on and say have a nice night. And good lucvk with the spell sarah. i told my mum and she thought it was really funny   

Kerry  Your a woman after my own heart 7 pairs of trousers  

Enjoy your cold winter evening

Catch you tomorrow after talking to the idiot  

Love sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Morning!

had to defrost the car this morning!  what a lovely crisp day though, much better than miserable dark and rain.

how are we today?


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Girls  

Sal - Good luck for today

Dre -   how are you feeling today?

Kerry - How many pairs of trousers you taking back

Flower -   how are you today?

Well I did the spell ! DH at work until 9pm so did ask why there was an egg salad outside the front door  when he got home (don't panic girls - we have no neighbours that side   ) Did any of you guys do it?  It was a lovely moon last night!

Any of you girls get bad dreams whilst on clomid - I had a strange night last night...... 

Talk later

  Sarah
lets


----------



## flowerpot

hi Sarah, I have terrible dreams on clomid, especially during the days I take the tablets, really vivid ones that are so realistic xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

cool - as long its not just me.....do you take yours at night hun?

Its lovely today isnt it I LOve Frosty weather.......bloody cold though have gloves and scarf etc and I am not even UP NORTH!  

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

yeah this is the first day I haven't gone bare legged for work! I was trying to hold out as long as possible before covering up, out came the winter coat, opaque hold ups, scarf and gloves


----------



## KerryB

Oh get you with your hold ups! Saucy lady! Much nicer than horrid tights though!   

Didn't get a chance to try the trousers on so not sure which are going back yet! I also have horrid dreams on Clomid, had a horrid one this morning involving DH and a stripper (its an ongoing saga!). Woke up with sweats and couldn't look at him! Pooor love, he didn't know what he'd done!!  

So lovely and wintery isn't it. Shame I ahve to sit in this godforesaken place till 5pm!! 

xx


----------



## flowerpot

oh I hate those dreams, when you wake up you think it was real and you are annoyed with them but they don't know why ha ha!! 

Yeah, i swapped to hold ups from tights 2 years back, much better and comfy once you get used to them,  although I have experienced them rolling down!!


----------



## KerryB

Yeah that happened to me too! At work! He he he   Bloody things! Now I just wear jeans to work, very relaxed office.

Trying to finish my CV so I can apply for new jobs. Got to get out of here ASAP!!


xxx


----------



## flowerpot

thats good, at least you are nice and warm, ours is formal wear but relaxed if you know what i mean so we have to wear skirt/trousers but not too dress up!!

Good on ya girl, get it sorted. did you as DB about your maternity benefits?


----------



## sarahstewart

I wore hold ups on my wedding day and they fell down at the reception!    Never again!  Tights for me with pants on top to keep me extra warm DH calls me superwomen  

I had a lovely dream last night DH was robbie williams   must have been that take that documemtary I watched last night.

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

It was good wasn't it. I was disappointed Robbie didn't turn up at the end, I thought he might ahve been able to move on by now. Enjoyed it though.

Pants over your tights!!!    you nutter!!!

Haven;t psoken to her baout maternity. To be honest I wouldn't wan tto stay anyway, so I might as well find somehting new. I hate job hunting, and interviews, and being the "new" girl at work. I want to open my own shop, but need to work to save to start it! 

xx


----------



## scratch

Morning

I hope we are all ok on this very cold and frosty morning. i hav just goe back. And for once I saw a really nice lady cons. She was a little upset that i hadnt been monitored properly and sent me for bloods straight away. i am now on 150mg like you flower. And that is for the next 3 months. Then if still no joy I have to have my lap and dye repeated  oh and dh has to do sa again just to check. She was really thourgh and quite informative. she said that if the 150mg doesnt work then it is onto iui. And she didnt moan about my weight either .

Flower  hold ups you floozy    i wore them for an xmas do once and they eneded up round my ankles  

Sarah  It was a lovely moon wasnt it. DD has a thing about the moon so we watched it but i didnt put my egg out 

Kerry  How is the cv going??

Well I am going to be good today. i am a little less giddy but relieved all the same. At least i know thta my bloods are gonna get done every month now.

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Sal...so glad it went well. Thats you and Natasha that have have good appts. So, more madness coming from you then!! Why did it make me laugh so much that your hold ups ended up round you ankles??  Same happened to Sarah too!!  

CV is finished, just going on Reed to have a look at jobs.
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal - glad ur appointment went well and you didn't have to tell them to       sending you lots of    vibes pass them to DH too he is gonna need some TLC putting up with you on 150mg!  

Kerry - hope u not lying on ur CV  

Flower , dre  

Sarah


----------



## scratch

God it is quiet on here today!!! Where are you all
Probably stuffing your faces with your slim fast lunches    I have had a slim a soup and i am making veggie rissotto for tea. How good am i today!!!

Hope your all ok dont work to hard

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Sal, great news!!  so glad the appointment went so well.


I'm mad busy!


----------



## KerryB

I've got no work to do so I've no excuse for not being here. I am looking at jobs though! No lying on my CV Sarah, promise   !!!

Been very naughty at lunch, won't tell you what I had though!

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

oh go on Kerry what did you have?

I have only had a bag of walnuts as I had my nails done in my lunch so no time for eating 

Sal - 

Dre & Flower


----------



## flowerpot

One of our departments is having a cake sale for children in need and they forced a little choccie muffin on me!


----------



## KerryB

Phew...don't feel so bad now! I had normal bread, well ciabatta actually, and a galaxy cake bar. Sorry...... 

Feel sick now!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

I am starving just finished some pumpkin seeds that I found in my desk drawer........no one has anything I can eat!  

Looking forward to my tea - have leftover chilli from last night


----------



## KerryB

Swot!  

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart




----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry

Are you in work tomorrow?  If not and I don't speak to you later have a FAB day and enjoy yourself.  



Sarah


----------



## kellydallard

Hello me lovlies,

Just thought I would pop on and see how you are all diddlinHope your all ok??

I am a bit busy at the mo,sorting out everything for the meet this saturday I organised on the IUI board   really looking forward to it now,if anyone wants to tag on your more than welcome,just pm me 

Its all moving for me at the mo,Care at Notts called me today to say they have got all my notes and that they will be contacting me next week for an appointment with the egg share team    

Thinking of you all always


Kerry-have left a message on your birthday thread   have a guddun babe!!!!!

        

Kelly


----------



## KerryB

Thanks Kel...glad things are looking up for you. Really hope you get a bubba soon. Hope Oli is doing ok. And hope the meet goes well. We're gonna have a Clomid one in the New Year, you'll have to come!  

Sarah...I'm in work tomorrow! Boo hoo! Not don't mind really as I'm not planning on doing anything - no change there then!! - and I'm off Monday /Tuesday! 

Been V.quiet on here today.... 


xxx


----------



## flowerpot

How is the birthday girl today?!!!!!!!!!!!

              

              

           
 

  

Hope you have a fantastic day!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Kel    lovely to see you

Good luck hun, do pop and let us know how things are going, we miss you  

How is everyone else on this sunny crisp freezing morning?  

ITS FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Girls - Isn't it a lovely day !  

Kerry -   - how does it feel to be 30  

Sal, Flower. Dre -   hope you are all OK

Kel -   nice to see you.

I was late in for work today cos I had to rescue Bow   from our bedroom window sill (outside) I was getting ready and he appeared outside    god knows how he got there but I got him down phew........


----------



## flowerpot

Phew Sarah!  Cat rescue at that time of morning as well!! good girl xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning morning morning

My bum is freezing!!!!!!!!!!! But isnt it lovely.

Kerry       
30 you old bat!!!! only kidding have a lovely day

Sarah  Your poor cat I hope he is ok

Flower  You and a muffin on dear. But i will  forgive you as dd is havning a cake sale today too so i might just buy one. To be charitable of course  

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Morning my lovelies,

Thank you for my lovely birthday wishes. Having a fab day so far. DH's surprise treat is two days at a spa near Chepstow with treatments and ......horse riding! I can't wait!! He's such a love. Also got me a book and the Madonna album (biggest fan) and he has something else for me tonight! So spoilt! IL's got me a little DVD player for the bedroom for when DH is away and I'm on my own, and the obligatory smellies (wouldn't be my birthday without them!). Also friends got me a lovely scarf and picture frame. DOne very well. So  !

Flower....hope DH had a lovely birthday. Did you ahve a nice meal? 

Sal...Cold bum Put some clothes on woman!! Mmmmmm....cake! Wish I could send you all some Birthday Cake!

Sarah...Poor Bow, glad you managed to get him down.

Kel...glad your ok hun. We miss you lots.

Back soon.........
xxx


----------



## scratch

Kerry  I have got clothes on this is manchester remeber not the maldives. But I have a really long walk from the car to the office and it is freezing. You did do well didnt you. Enjoy your day and eat lots of cake

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

It is cold up here isn't it! Had a really dickish moment this morning. Couldn't get in the car, thought the door was frozen shut then realised it was still locked!! Dur    !!!!!!! DH was killing himself laughing at me!!

xxxx


----------



## scratch

i am so glad it isnt just me then   Can you imagine how   i am going to be on 150mg of clomid. i a dizzy enough on 100mg

Sal x

Anyway your allowed it is your birthday


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry - That sounds fab!  I live about 8 miles from Cheppy DH drives through it everyday on his was to Bristol    Are you staying at San Pierre?  (not sure if thats how its spelt?)

You have been spolit haven't you - Have a good weekend hun....

I love this weather - fell over trying to rescue bow though think he has used 2 of his 9 lives as DH just called to say can I buy a new iron as bow had climbed on the side and knocked the iron off.


see you laters Sal, Dre, Flower


----------



## KerryB

I thinkit is San Pierre yes! How Bizarre that you'll only be down the road!

Poor Bow, Friday 18th must be his bad day!!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Girls

Forgot to tell you with have our first proper consultant appointment come through for 30th Jan (we have only ever seen our GP and she has referred us) DH having his SA Tuesday plenty of time for cons to get results!!!!

Heres hoping we won't need the appointment - well I can dream can't I?    

Sarah


----------



## scratch

There is nothing wrong with a little dreaming      Good luck to all of us. it is about time we had a bfp we have all been trying so hard.

Hope you r not all working to hard

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Thats great Sarah, and like you say, lets hope you don't need to go.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

I know I asked you about vivid dreams yesterday BUT mine have turned into porn dreams!     

Still involving Robbie Williams    and we did get up to some VERY naughty things!!!!

Am I just a perv do you think?     


Sarah


----------



## scratch

Definately a perv!!!!!!   

sal x


----------



## sarahstewart




----------



## flowerpot

Pervo Sarah   !  use it to your advantage and take it out on dh! he won't complain  

Kerry, you have done really well!  what a lovely pressie off dh awwww.  when is your "surprise" meal?  

Hope you continue to have a wonderful day, enjoy all the attention.  hope your cracking out the bubbly tonight


----------



## scratch

i am bored!! Anyone else I have only got an hour left and I really cant be bothered with sign laungagae too but I know I have to go or i will end up behind. It doesnt help that dh is on half day and he will be at home soon. But he is taking me out for a little drinkey poo and then get a curry delivered for watching children in need. He was suppose to be on nights tonight but he changed shifts to be with me awwww he must be after something. i cant stand being this bored i am so tempted to start munching and i have been good honest 

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

I am bored too.... 

I actually have loads to do BUT as its always just me in on a Friday I think feck it I will play around on FF all day!

Curry sounds nice DH working late so me and bow have haddock for tea..........with new pots and veg. YUMMY bet Bow will eat more of the haddock than me!


----------



## KerryB

Porn Queen....I have rude dreams too, more so since on   pills! As Flower says, use it on DH!!   Your being very good for a Friday night. I hope there will be wine with your Haddock??!!

Sal...I'm bored too! Always am here, doesn't stimulate my brain! Been on Freecell and emailing people all morning, oh and I'm very naughty as I popped on the sunbed as well while DBB is out! He he he! Bless DH changing his shift for you. Enjoy your curry.  

Flower..."Surprise" meal is tonight. Looking forward to it, been practising my "surprised" look this morning! Got new top and trousers (only keeping 1 pair from the 7!!). 

xxx


----------



## scratch

Arent you good kerry pnly keeping one pair. You have much more will power than me

Still bored and the vending machine seeems to be talking to me    

sal x


----------



## KerryB

None of the others fitted nicely thats why!!    I have a fat  !!! Not as fat as DBB though!! He he he

xxx


----------



## scratch

Nothing wrong with a well rounded backside     More for dh to grab onto 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

I'm in the middle of a full on flap! we can't find our confirmation email for the hotel for prague,neither can we remember who we booked it with!  oh heck. i think i've deleted the email out of my hotmail account. oops.  

Kerry, practising your surprised face    don't let it slip when you have had a few


----------



## scratch

iam off now. By the time I have been to the loo and locked up it iwll be time to go. 
Have a brill weekend ladies.

FLower  Try not to flap you will sort it !!!!

Kerry  Have a super duper evening. Stuff the diet.  

Sarah  Enjoy your fish  Dont let bow eat it all

Have a good un

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Plenty of   wine with haddock actually might do chips with it be a  !  We are going to friends tomorrow for dinner and DH taking a bottle of tequila so no doubt I will be looking after him  .

Flower - what are you going to do?   

Kerry -   at practising suprised face.....I practised a nice smile for wedding day but could help but grin like an idiot showing gums and teeth.      


Sal - have you given in to the vending machine yet?  - have a good weekend hun BYE

Dre -Are you on hols now? 

Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Flower..Don't panic, you'll find it! At least I hope you do!

Sal..have a lovely weekend. I won't be back on here till Wednesday  

Sarah...Have chips! And lots of wine!  

Think Dre goes on Sunday, but she might be off already.

Just beenm out to the warehouse, its feckin freezing!!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot

i've emailed the hotel to ask them if they can confirm that they have room booked in our name, but now our emails have gone down so dont know if they have replied!    dh is going through his work email now in case it was his email addy we gave when we booked.

Always fancy haddock but never cooked it, apart from the frozen on in breadcrumbs !,  how do you cook it?


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - just pop the haddock in foil and then bake it in the oven until cooked!  

Kerry - I have just been naughty and been for a sunshower 9 mins at beaty salon round the corner    have warmed up now.......

Dre - if you read this - Have a good holiday hun   will miss you........ 

Sarah


----------



## DRE

Hello everyone     

I think they are blleding every last drop out of me before I go - I havent stopped this morning yet - still not long to go now - finish at around 4 today - then home to babysit my friends little girl (3 yrs) overnight.  So mad panic tommorrow to finish everything off before we leave early hours sunday morning.

Dont be suprised if you 'hear' from me when im away - I will probably find an internet cafe as im missing you!!!

Kerry - posted to you on your birthday thread - but   again - have a fab night!

Flower - how are you hunny?

Sarah - cheers for the holiday wishes  

Sally - bless poor bow!!!! well dome you for saving him though!!!

Have a great weekend girls - Im off to the chocolate machine - dont tell the Diet Club Thread!!! LOL - well i am almost on holiday

DRE
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB

I'm just stuffing my face with chocolate birthday cake so you go girl!! Have a fab holiday

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Have a good weekend girlies.........especially you Kerry!  Make sure you have a nice drive in the Forest of Dean.....Tintern is nearby and very pretty.......would be worth a look and  there are some nice pubs for a spot of lunch    Tintern Abbey is worth a visit too.........

Dre - Happy holidays ............ 

Sal, Flower have a good weekend......... 


Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Thanks Sarah...have a nice time at your friends tomorrow night, don't let DH get too drunk on the tequilla!! He he he

xxx


----------



## scratch

Just thought I would post in case any of you pop on!! I have been really naughty. On Friday night before we went out i did a test. And it came up positive. I didnt think it could be true becuase we only had sex twice this month. So this morning I tested again and it was negative. I asm trying not to get to hung up about it so i wont test again until after wednesday. I just needed someone to tell as i am going nuts  So god knows what is going on with my body now. I used a dodgy ebay test so anything could happen. i am such a looney .

Ok winge over. Just hope your all having a lovely weekend especially Kerry

Catch you later

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning

Sal I must have missed you yesterday I logged in late morning hun but didn't bother to post.....

Any news?  When should you have tested?  Have you tested first thing in the morning?        I bet you are really     at the moment.......

Think its just us and flower today ......Dre is  and kerry   

Hope you  both had a good weekend - apart from stressing over       We had an OK weekend had a massive  on friday and think I am going to get a cold feel really [email protected] today....took last clomid on Saturday and my skin is soooo spotty now feel like wearing a paper bag on my head...   

Enough moaning - keep us posted hun


Flower


----------



## flowerpot

Morning Buddies

sorry for not posting on friday pm to wish you all a good weekend, especially Kerry!  Our emails and internet all crashed and we have only just got it back.

OMG!  Sal, you must be out of your mind    when are you actually due to test?      

Feeling crappy too, think I'm getting a cold too    Having progesterone checked today, am sure AF will be here one week today, feeling very premenstrual today!  xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

Isnt it lovely and cold again? Well I have resisted and I havent tested again. I a m going to leave it until at least Thursday and see what happens. Thats if af doesnt show her ugly face before that. i do have sore boobys but that could be af so it is justa awaiting game.
I had a big row with dh this morning too. it must be the moon or something   

Flower   How you doin hun?? Found your details for prague yet? I should be testing Wednesday.

Everyone else hiya

Catch you later

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Everything crossed for you Sal, wouldnt it be just wonderful if at least one of us got a BFP for xmas      

Couldnt find the confirmation or remember who we booked it with   so we emailed hotel and they have emailed us a confirmation email. phew! xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal

Flower I agree a christmas   would be nice - I would not mind not drinking any sherry if I had good reason not too! 

Busy today so will pop back later

DH has his SA again tomorrow and it said to abstain   for 2 days before but we   yesterday morning    will it be OK do you think?

 later


Sarah


----------



## scratch

Hiya

Sorry for being a little quier this morning but I just seem to be having a really bad day. i just feel really sad and down. i dont know why maybe it is pre xmas blues   i am about but I am just not posting much

Love ya all

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal   hun - we all get like that.

we are here if you need us.


----------



## scratch

Thanks girlies. i am just looking forward to going home and collecting dd from school. she always manages to cheer me up

Love sal x

40 mins to go !!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Awwww we all know how you feel Sal, I get like that quite a lot at the moment.  big hugs all around


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Girls

I feel like [email protected] haven't had a cold in ages and I just know I am about to get a real bad one......... 

Just having a cup of tea and a biscuit to make me feel better  


Flower - hope your day is going OK

Sal -


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah snap, i started feeling like I was getting a cold yesterday, achy legs and sneezing, now its really getting ready to take a hold.  I'll probably be ill for tomorrow night as were going to the theatre you watch


----------



## sarahstewart

I just can't get warm either - am going to have a hot bath as soon as I get home  

Hope you are OK for tomorrow..........


----------



## flowerpot

oh yes, get a hot bath, into PJ's and under the duvet watching tv. bliss!  I think I could do with taking something medicine wise but don't like to during the 2ww.  I'm going to get in bed for never mind the buzzcocks at 9pm!  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

well I am on the beechams flu plus  

Well done you for not taking anything thou.

s


----------



## flowerpot

I'm sure I will if it kicks in properly hun.  I think the paracetamol ones are ok, its just the medicines with stronger stuff in.  hope you feel better tomorrow   xxxx

Sal, hope your ok chuck, is Dre on hols this week?


----------



## sarahstewart

yep Dre  now.....went early yesterday I think lucky thing


----------



## Suzie

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42406.new.html#new


----------

